# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Ψηφιακά Κυκλώματα > Αυτοματισμοί >  >  κατασκευη αυτοματου πλυντηριου αυτοκινήτων

## sotisanis

Καλησπερα σας. ειμαι αρκετα εως πολυ αρχαριος με το θεμα που θα σας παρουσιασω για αυτο ζητω την βοηθεια απο τους γνωστες του αντικειμενου.
εχουμε σαν πτυχιακη εργασια να κατασκευασουμε ενα αυτοματο πληντυριο αυτοκινητων με την βοηθεια μικροελεγκτη.
για την ακριβεια πρεπει να χρησιμοποιησουμε ενα μικροελεκτη pic οπου θα βαλουμε επανω 2 αναλογικες εισοδους (αισθητηρια υψους και πλατους) ετσι ωστε να μετρανε την αποσταση και να κατεβαινουν οι βουρτσες η να ανεβαινουν αναλογα το υψος που υπαρχει την καθε στιγμη.
επισης πρεπει να κατασκευασουμε και εναν εποπτικο ελεγχο μεσω υπολογιστη που θα μπορεις μεσα απο εκει να κανεις manual ολες τις λειτουργιες δηλαδη να κουνας τις βουρτες πλατους υψους,να ενεργοποιεις το νερο η τον αφρο να βαζεις τον αερα κτλ.
λοιπον το θεμα μου ειναι το εξης.
εμαθα οτι πρεπει να παρω ενα αναπτυξιακο για να προγραμματισουμε σε c.
ποιο αναπτυξιακο προτεινετε?
απο εκει και περα εμαθα οτι πρεπει για να κανουμε τον εποπτικο ελεγχο να παρουμε μια πλακετα εισοδων εξοδων.
τι πλακετες ειναι αυτες και που θα βρουμε να αγορασουμε τετοια
επισης πρεπει να βαλουμε 2 αισθητηρια αναλογικα πως θα τα βαλουμε να μετρανε συνεχεια (καθε δευτερολεπτο) και στην συνεχεια να δινουν εντολη να παει για τοσα δευτερολεπτα πανω η κατω (αναλογα την διαφορα υψους).
και επισης μας ειπαν οτι πρεπει να βαλουμε ρελε επανω στην πλακετα, τι ακριβως πρεπει να κανουμε?

τελος για να μην σας κουραζω αλλο υπαρχει καποιο παραδειγμα καπου για να ξεκινησουμε και με τον εποπτικο ελεγχο.
και γενικα μηπως εχει καπως στο μυαλο του καποιο παρομοιο προτζεκτ?
δυστυχως ο καθηγητης που μας εδωσε αυτη την πτυχιακη δεν θα μας βοηθησει καθολου οποτε θα πρεπει ολο το καλοκαιρι να ρηξουμε πολυ διαβασμα. (δεν υπαρχουν διαθεσιμοι καθηγητες,ολοι μας ακυρωνουν)

σας ευχαριστω πολυ!!!
φοιτητης τει αυτοματισμου.

----------


## minusplus

Δηλ. θές μέσα σε τρεις μήνες να κερδίσεις το 400άρι στη κολύμβηση... μόνο που δεν ξέρεις να κολυμπάς.
Με όλη τη καλή διάθεση κ χωρίς να θέλω να σε απογοητεύσω, το projet που ζητάς θα ζόριζε κ ένα έμπειρο να το κάνει.

----------


## cloud_constructor

χμ.. Οποτε θα φτιαξετε μια πλακετα I/O που θα την κοτσαρετε σε ενα pc που αυτο θα κανει τους ελενχους ολους.Σε αυτη την πλακετα θα συνδεονται ολα για ολα. 
Για το θεμα της πλακετας αυτης υπαρχουν 2 πιθανοτητες . Βρησκεις μια ετοιμη απο το internet και ασχολεισαι μονο το το software του υπολογιστη (και το μηχανικο μερος του πλυντιριου) η αγοραζεις μια ετοιμη αν γινεται αυτο χωρις να σας κοψουν (εξαλου ψιλο default ειναι η πλακετα μωρε σιγα).

χμ.. προφανως επρεπε να ειχατε ξεκινισει την διεργασια ποιο πριν και ισως ολα αυτα να ηταν στην "υλη" σας (αν υπαρχει κατι τετοιο στα κομματικο-τει) αλλα not all is lost my friend...

Σαν προγραμμα ελενχου ισως με labview??

----------

dionysios (06-01-12)

----------


## Στέφανος

Συναδελφε!!!!!! Αντε καλο πτυχιο!!!!!! Απο λιγο που ειχα ασχοληθει, micro c λεγεται το προγραμμα. Αν και θα σε βοηθουσε περισσοτερο η basic (microbasic) λογο του οτι στο φορουμ υπαρχουν πολλα και αναλυτικα παραδειγματα!! Αυτα απο μενα και καλο κουραγιο!

----------


## sotisanis

την εποπτεια θα την κανουμε με την βοηθεια της visual basic. το θεμα ειναι οτι θα την παραδωσουμε σε ενα εξαμηνο μπορουμε και σε χρονο.
τι πλακετα εισοδων εξοδων πρεπει να παρουμε?υπαρχει καποιο παραδειγμα?
τι αναπτυξιακο πρεπει να παρουμε?
μπορουμε αν βαλουμε τα κλασικα αισθητηρια αποστασης της bosh να τα συνδεσουμε και να κανουμε την δουλεια μας?
ευχαριστω πολυ.
το θεμα ειναι οτι στην σχολη μας μαθαινουν καθολου εως ελαχιστα πραγματα ,οποτε οτι μαθεις μονος σου.

----------


## Γιώργος Ανώνυμος

> χμ.. Οποτε θα φτιαξετε μια πλακετα I/O που θα την κοτσαρετε σε ενα pc που αυτο θα κανει τους ελενχους ολους.Σε αυτη την πλακετα θα συνδεονται ολα για ολα. 
> Για το θεμα της πλακετας αυτης υπαρχουν 2 πιθανοτητες . Βρησκεις μια ετοιμη απο το internet και ασχολεισαι μονο το το software του υπολογιστη (και το μηχανικο μερος του πλυντιριου) η αγοραζεις μια ετοιμη αν γινεται αυτο χωρις να σας κοψουν (εξαλου ψιλο default ειναι η πλακετα μωρε σιγα).
> 
> χμ.. προφανως επρεπε να ειχατε ξεκινισει την διεργασια ποιο πριν και ισως ολα αυτα να ηταν στην "υλη" σας (αν υπαρχει κατι τετοιο στα κομματικο-τει) αλλα not all is lost my friend...
> 
> Σαν προγραμμα ελενχου ισως με labview??



Πολύ σωστά για το θέμα του multi-I/O controller να χρησιμοποιήσεις έναν έτοιμο αφού η κατασκευή του έχει πραγματικά zero added value. Από εκεί και μετά με C (ή και basic) και κάποιες απλές εντολές της για να 'μιλάς' σε low level απ'ευθείας (σε επίπεδο register αν θυμάμαι καλά) στα ports του controller και υλοποιείς την όποια διεργασία χωρίς μ-processor, αλλά με ένα απλό PC και C compiler. Υλοποίησα κάτι παρόμοιο (όσον αφορά την λογική του) στα πλαίσια διπλωματικής εργασίας αλλά πλέον δεν θυμάμαι τίποτε. Πάντως με διάφορες λογικές ρουτίνες θα μπορέσεις να αναπτύξεις διάφορα σενάρια και να συντηρείς/βελτιώνεις εύκολα την εφαρμογή σου...

----------


## sotisanis

με τις αναλογικες εισοδους ομως τι πρεπει να κανω?μηπως υπαρχει καποιο παρομοιο προτζεκτ? μπορω να βαλω απλους αισθητηρες μετρησης αποστασης της bosh? και αυτες να αγαγνωριζουν καθε δευτερολεπτο την αποσταση και να μετακινουν το μοτερ αναλογα.?
υπαρχει καποιο παραδειγμα που να περιλαμβανει μεσα και ρελε και ολα αυτα που πρεπει να βαλω

----------


## sotisanis

επισης για τις manual λειτουργειες που θα εχω να κανω πως θα συνδεσω την multi-I/O controller με τους κινητηρες τα μοτερ κτλ?

----------


## minusplus

Κάτι τέτοιο σκέφτεσαι? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=STofn...feature=fvwrel

----------


## sotisanis

περιπου ναι.με την διαφορα ομως οτι θα ειναι καθε λειτουργια σε σειρα δηλαδη ενα τοξο που θα πεταει χημικο ενα τοξο που θα πεταει νερο,οι βουρτεσ κτλ. αλλα πρεπει επισης με αισθητηρα αποστασης να ελεγχετε καθε στιγμη το υψος του αυτοκινητου και αντιστοιχα να πηγαινει οι πανω βουρτα και με εναν ακομα αισθητηρα αποστασης να ελεγχεται το πλατος του αυτοκινητου. επισης πρεπει να μπορω να κανω ολες τις λειτουργιες manual απο τον υπολογιστη αλλα και απο διακοπτες κλασικους. δηλαδη να κανουμε κατι σαν εποπτικο ελεγχο,με visual basic.

----------


## Γιώργος Ανώνυμος

Νομίζω ότι το συγκεκριμένο project θα μπορούσε να αποτελέσει αντικείμενο τριών πτυχιακών (dig. I/Os, ADC/DAC, power electronics και user interface) εφόσον μιλάμε όχι για απλή προσομοίωση ή άσκηση επί χάρτου αλλά για υλοποίηση!!!

Για τα αναλογικά σήματα εισόδου χαμηλής στάθμης (όπως από αισθητήρες) θα πρέπει να χρησιμοποιήσεις πόρτες ADC.

Για τα αναλογικά σήματα ελέγχου (εξόδου και πολλαπλών χαμηλών στάθμεων) θα πρέπει να χρησιμοποιήσεις πόρτες DΑC.

Για τα αναλογικά σήματα ελέγχου (εξόδου τύπου ON/OFF) θα πρέπει να χρησιμοποιήσεις ρελλαί (ισχύος αν μιλάμε για μοτέρ) και τυχόν άλλα ηλεκτρονικά ισχύος.

Υπάρχουν έτοιμες υβριδικές υλοποιήσεις με συνδυασμό (ψηφιακών) Ι/Οs, ADCs, DACs και επαφές στάθμης on/off. Νομίζω ότι το θέμα του project για να είναι υλοποιήσιμο σε επίπεδο μίας πτυχιακής πρέπει να επικεντρώνεται στο λογισμικό της εφαρμογής σηλ. την εποπτεία των διαφόρων διεπαφών προκειμένου να έχουμε την επιθυμητή εφαρμογή με συνδυασμό χρήσης αυτών!

Καλή επιτυχία!

----------


## sotisanis

την πτυχιακη την πηραμε 2 ατομα και επισης μπορουμε να την κρατησουμε και για χρονο.
εχεις κατα νου σου τετοιες υβριδικες υλοποιησεις?
και επιπλεον ξερω οτι χρειαζεται adc kai dac αλλα δεν ξερω τι πρεπει να ρυθμισω στον αισθητηρα για να δινει σημα.δηλαδη μπορω να παρω ενα αισθητηριο της bosh και να το βαλω επανω?
η κατασκευη ειναι οτι πιο ευκολο σε σχεση με τα υπολοιπα.
εχεις κατα νου καποια παρομοια εργασια?η καποια εργασια με τετοιου ειδους απαιτησεις?γιατι εψαξα αλλα δεν βρηκα.

Διαλεξαμε αυτη την πτυχιακη γιατι θελουμε να μαθουμε πραγματα που να μπορουμε αυριο μεθαυριο να τα χρησιμοποιησουμε γιατι τελειωνουμε και δεν εχουμε μαθει τιποτα ουσιαστικο μεχρι τωρα.

----------


## Γιώργος Ανώνυμος

Θα πρέπει να ψάξεις μόνος. Εγώ είχα υλοποιήσει μόνο το κομμάτι των I/Os σε βιομηχανικό TTL (δεκαετία 90) module, τα υπόλοιπα (DACs κλπ.) τα βρήκα έτοιμα ως υλοποίησεις άλλων διπλωματικών και έκτισα πάνω εκεί γιατί υλοποιούσα ένα υψηλότερο επίπεδο της εφαρμογής (διαχείριση επεξεργασμένων ψηφιακών σημάτων). Πχ. το μάτι μου έπεσε στο παρακάτω που μπορεί να μην τόσο σχετικό, πάντως άμα κρίνω από το σχηματικό είναι αρκετά πολύπλοκο το όλα σε ένα για να το φτιάξεις στα πλαίσια πτυχιακής, επαναλαμβάνω!


http://www.mosaic-industries.com/embedded-systems/05-app-notes/stepper-motors/control-software

Χαιρετώ!

----------


## sotisanis

ειναι πικρα αλλα θελουμε να καουμε γιατι ειναι μια ευκαιρια να μαθουμε,παντως οποιος γνωριζει οτιδηποτε για το θεμα καλοδεχουμενος να βοηθησεις για να ξεκινησουμε την εργασια σιγα σιγα

----------


## sotisanis

τελικα ρε παιδια ποιο i/o προτεινετε για να κανω την συνδεση με τον υπολογιστη?
και επισης πως θα συνδεσω τα μοτερ στο i/o ετσι ωστε να δουλευουν και χειροκινητα?
υπαρχει καποιο project που εχει γινει με δημιουργια visual basic και i/o?

----------


## Γιώργος Ανώνυμος

Διορθώνω ένα link που έδωσα παραπάνω:

http://mosaic-industries.com/embedde...ac/users-guide

----------


## sotisanis

δηλαδη ρε παιδια για να καταλαβω πρεπει να βαλουμε ακομα ενα καλωδιο παραλληλα στην εξοδο η στην εισοδο του καθε μοτερ που θελουμε να λειτουργει με μπουτον και στην συνεχεια τι πρεπει να κανουμε για να λειτουργει η ιδια διαδικασια και μεσω του υπολογιστη,πως θα συνδεσουμε την πλακετα εξοδων εισοδων με τον pic και με τον υπολογιστη?

----------


## Γιώργος Ανώνυμος

Οι κάρτες αυτές διαθέτουν κατ'ελάχιστο UART για σύνδεση με τη σειριακή (πλέον USB) θύρα του ΗΥ. Χωρίς παρεξήγηση είναι πολύ... αρπακολατζίδικος ο τρόπος που αναζητάς απαντήσεις στη λογική 'δεν μου λες ρε φιλάρα...". Πρέπει να ακολουθήσεις κάποια στρατηγική ξεκινώντας από τη βιβλιογραφία σου. Κατέβα Πα"σωτηρίου να δεις κανένα βιβλίο και ξεκίνα να διαβάζεις. Το διαδίκτυο την έχει την πληροφορία διασκορπισμένη και δεν νομίζω ότι είσαι σε θέση προς το παρόν να τη συνθέσεις... Ζήτα βοήθεια από τον καθηγητή που στην πρότεινε για συγγράματα ή παρεμφερείς εργασίες και κάνε και ένα ψάξιμο στη βιβλιοθήκη της σχολής σου... Συζήτησε επίσης για τις απαιτήσει του σε επίπεδο έργου δηλ. τι θα παραδόσεις και πότε και τόνισε τους προβληματισμούς σου... Μαγικές ετοιματζήδικες λύσεις δεν υπάρχουν!

----------


## picdev

Η κατασκευή σου δεν είναι κάτι πολύ δύσκολο αν ξερεις απο προγραμματισμός και mE
  ξεκίνα διαβάζεις το παρακάτω βιβλίο,αν πατήσεις πάνω στα περιεχόμενα θα δεις τις σελίδες,αν ξέρεις κάποια βασικά πήγαινε στο κεφάλαιο 3 κατευθείαν, θα σου λυθούν όλες οι απορίες για τις πορτες , τον ADC κτλ
http://www.mikroe.com/eng/products/v...gramming-in-c/

Την απόσταση μπορίες να την μετράς με υπερήχους, 
http://cgi.ebay.com/HC-SR04-ultrason...item3f0b194b64
αλλά ξεκίνα με τα βασικά,δεν νομίζω να βρείς καλύτερο βιβλίο απο αυτό, και εγώ δεν είχα ιδέα και απο αυτό ξεκίνησα και έφτιαξα τη πρώτη μου εργασία.

O πιο απλός τρόπος να μιλήσει ο pic με το pc είναι το uart, 2 καλώδια χρειάζεται απο τη σηριακή θύρα, στέλνεις δεδομένα στον pic , κάνεις read και με if εκτελείς τις εντολές , 
ανάλογα με το τι δεδομένα έχεις λάβει.
Αυτός που λέει ο γιώργος είναι λίγο "πρωτόγονο" και για πιο προχωρημένους , θα μπερδευτείς χωρίς λόγο αφου για pic υπάρχει τόση καλή βιβλιογραφία και ο πιο απλός mE σήερα ενσωματώνει πάρα πολλά εργαλεία

----------


## sotisanis

παιδια ευχαριστω πολυ,ρε συ γιωργο μην με αποπαιρνεις,απλα δεν ξερω απο που να ξεκινησω,υποστηριξη απο το καθηγητη δεν εχουμε,οποτε προσπαθω απο καπου να βρω την αρχη για να ξερω και τι με περιμενει και για να μην χρειαστει να στησω κατι και μετα επειδη δεν λειτουργει κατι αλλο να το ξανα κανω απο την αρχη.

----------


## briko

αποστάσεις μετρήσεις κλπ κλπ με αυτό  http://www.mikroe.com/eng/make_proje...t-car-counter/

----------


## sotisanis

δεν καταλαβα ομως τι μπορει να κανει αυτο, εμεις θελουμε να αναγνωριζει την αποσταση καθε δευτερολεπτο και αναλογα με την αποσταση να ανεβαινει η να κατεβαινει. μια μικρη βοηθεια briko μπορεις να δωσεις για το τι ακριβως κανει γιατι δεν επιασα το νοημα,
δεν θελουμε να κανουμε προσομοιωση θελουμε να δουλευει σε πραγματικο επιπεδο.
ευχαριστω πολυ.

----------


## minusplus

> Η κατασκευή σου δεν είναι κάτι πολύ δύσκολο αν ξερεις απο προγραμματισμός και mE



Διαφωνώ, γιατί μόνο ο προγραμματισμός mE δε φτάνει. 
Χρειάζεται γνώσεις Visual Basic (τουλάχιστον), επικοινωνία με τον Pic, αισθητήρες, κινητήρες κτλ. Αλλά το βασικότερο είναι τη συνδυαστική σκέψη, τι χρειάζονται και πώς θα γίνουν ένα σύνολο. 
Δεν μπορείς να γράψεις έκθεση με λέξεις που δε μπορείς να συνδυάσεις.

----------


## picdev

Αυτή  η συσκευή που σου έδειξε ο niko είναι μία αναπτυξιακή πλακέτα με pic, που έχει αισθητήρες υπερήχων keypad και άλλα.
Αν το πάρεις αυτό στην ουσία μπορείς να προγραμματίσεις τον mE και δεν ασχολείσαι με το hardware, τα έχει όλα πάνω.

Ο αισθητήρας στέλνεις έναν υπέρυχο, ο pic ξεκινάει να μετράει, μόλις γυρισει ο υπέρηχος ο pic σταματάει να μετράει.
Ξερεις τη ταχύτητα υπερύχου , ξέρεις το χρόνο, υπολογίζεις  την απόσταση.x=u/t

----------


## sotisanis

συμφωνω σε αυτο που λες αλλα το να το φτιαξουμε δεν ειναι δυσκολο γιατι και αισθητηρες θα βρουμε ευκολα και τα υλικα τα εχουμε και ξερουμε περιπου τι θα κατασκευασουμε,το δυσκολο ειναι να προγραμματισεις τον μικροελεκτη να μετακινει τους κινητηρες(βουρτες) αναλογα με το υψος του αυτοκινητου την καθε στιγμη. (να ανεβαινουν και να κατεβαινουν). οπως επισης να φτιαξεις ενα scada οπου θα δειχνει που ειναι την συγκεκριμενη χρονικη στιγμη η διαδικασια και να βαλεις τα χειροκινητα μπουτον να δουλευουν και απο τον υπολογιστη αλλα και απο μπουτονιερα.

----------


## sotisanis

δηλαδη μπορουμε να παρουμε εναν αισθητηρα με υπερυχους και να μετραει την αποσταση και ο pic να λεει στους κινητηρες "ανεβα επανω για 1sec ,κατεβα κατω για 2 sec κτλ"?

----------


## picdev

> Διαφωνώ, γιατί μόνο ο προγραμματισμός mE δε φτάνει. 
> Χρειάζεται γνώσεις Visual Basic (τουλάχιστον), επικοινωνία με τον Pic, αισθητήρες, κινητήρες κτλ. Αλλά το βασικότερο είναι τη συνδυαστική σκέψη, τι χρειάζονται και πώς θα γίνουν ένα σύνολο. 
> Δεν μπορείς να γράψεις έκθεση με λέξεις που δε μπορείς να συνδυάσεις.



Εκτός απο τη visual basic, όλα τα άλλα υπάρχουν στο βιβλίο που έδωσα με απλά λόγια ,χωρίς να είμαι ο καλύτερος φοιτητής, χωρίς να ξέρω πολλά απο ηλεκτρονικά, μόνο με κάποιες γνωσεις που είχα πάνω στη c, έφτιαξα τη πρώτη μου εργασία σε 4 μήνες, διάβαζε απο 4 αναλογικές εισόδους,κούναγε ένα μοτέρ και εμφάνιζα πληροφορίες στην οθόνη,
απλά μου άρεσε και ασχολήθηκα

----------


## picdev

> δηλαδη μπορουμε να παρουμε εναν αισθητηρα με υπερυχους και να μετραει την αποσταση και ο pic να λεει στους κινητηρες "ανεβα επανω για 1sec ,κατεβα κατω για 2 sec κτλ"?



Εγώ θα έβαζα στο dc μοτερ να κινήται ανά 100msec πχ και μετά να μετράει απόσταση, μέχρι να φτάσει στην επιθυμητή.
Βήμα--->μέτρηση απόσασης---->βήμα---->μέτρηση απόστασης κτλ μέσα σε ένα while μέχρι να φτάσει στην επιθυμητή.
Μην ξεχάσεις μετά το κάθε βήμα να φρενάρεις το μοτερ και όχι να το αφήνεις ελεύθερο.
Από C πώς τα πας?

----------


## sotisanis

ναι αλλα εμεις δεν εχουμε στανταρ αποστασεις παντα,δηλαδη ενα αυτοκινητο διαφερει απο το αλλο. αλλα οπως το ξανα σκεφτομαι γινεται ετσι το λες, (αν δηλαδη θεσουμε σαν επιθυμητη αποσταση το 0?) επισης με ποσο γρηγορο χρονο μπορει να γινει αυτο το συνεχομενο μετρημα συνεχιση προς τα κατω μετρηση συνεχεια προς τα πανω κτλ? δεν θα πρεπει να ειναι πολυ γρηγορο?

----------


## picdev

> ναι αλλα εμεις δεν εχουμε στανταρ αποστασεις παντα,δηλαδη ενα αυτοκινητο διαφερει απο το αλλο. αλλα οπως το ξανα σκεφτομαι γινεται ετσι το λες, (αν δηλαδη θεσουμε σαν επιθυμητη αποσταση το 0?) επισης με ποσο γρηγορο χρονο μπορει να γινει αυτο το συνεχομενο μετρημα συνεχιση προς τα κατω μετρηση συνεχεια προς τα πανω κτλ? δεν θα πρεπει να ειναι πολυ γρηγορο?



Δεν είναι πρόβλημα η ταχύτητα,δεν έχω πρόχειρο το datasheet να δω πόσο χρονο κάνει να εκτελέσει μία εντολή  με 4mhz(κύκλος μηχανής λέγεται) , σίγουρα η απόσταση δεν μπορείς να είναι 0 ,ο συγκεκριμένος αισθητήρα μετράει μέχρι 2cm απόσταση. μπορείς να βάλεις 5-6cm απο το καθε αυτόνητο
και να κατασκευάσεις ανάλογα τη βούρτσα

----------


## sotisanis

σωστος πολυ σωστος.και σκεφτομαι οταν τελειωνει το αυτοκινητο για να μην πεφτει τερμα κατω η βουρτα και στην ουσια λερωνεται και δεν κανει δουλεια να βαλω ενα απλο τερματικο αισθητηρα (με λειζερ) ετσι ωστε οταν τελειωσει το μηκος του αυτοκινητου να σταματαει και η κινηση στις βουρτες. 
για να γινεται ομως ο ελεγχος θα πρεπει να το ορισω με mA σωστα? γιατι σε mA δεν γινεται η μετατροπη εντος του μΕ? τελικα ομως ποιον αισθητηρα προτεινεις, και τι ειδους?λειζερ η με υπερηχους?
(καλυτερο και για πιο ευκολο προγραμματισμο και για συνδεση με τον μΕ)

----------


## cloud_constructor

Βασικα δε ξερω αμα υπαρχει λογος να πεις στον PIC να παρει αποφαση αν θα ανεβει επανω η βουρτσα η οχι.. Το καλυτερο που εχεις να κανεις ειναι να τα κανει ολα ο υπολογιστης.

Ωστε επελεξες να φτιαξεις δικο σου board. Αυτο θα διαλεγα κ εγω. Απο το 0..
Λοιπον ακου πως θα ξεκιναγα  (ετσι ξεκινισα αλλα ακομα εχω αρκετοοοο δρομμοοοο).. Πρωτα σκεψου ποσα I/O θες να συνδεσεις στο PC.. παει αυτο.. Ποσα απο αυτα ειναι analog?οκ τα γραφεις αυτα τα δεδομενα.. Μετα λες : ποια γλωσσα με βολευει , το χω , ειναι λιγοτερο κινεζικη? Η ταδε.. οποτε λες.. ποιος PIC εχει τα Ι/Ο που θελω συνδεετε με USB,RS232(Ολοι συνδεονται με ενα max232), κτλ... 

Κατεβαζεις το manual του PIC , κατεβαζεις ενα ebook με τα βασικα για την γλωσσα / ειδος mc (πχ programming PIC in CCs,απο το μυαλο μου τον εβγαλα τον τιτλο) , κανεις ινσταλλ τον κομπαιλερ καιγεσαι μεχρι εμετου , καταλαβαινεις τα βασικα , ψαχνεις στο φορουμ της γλωσσας που χρησιμοποιεις συγγεκριμενα για τα κοματακια που θες : rs232(η usb) , analog I/O , ταυτοχρονα εχεις φτιαξει κ μια πλακετα με τα βασικα που θελει ο MC να δουλεψει κ εισαι μορτης..

Και μετα αφου καταφερεις το pc να διαβαζει values απο τον PIC και να αναβει λεντακια η να κουναει μοτερ μεσω εντολων απο το hyperterminal (η το putty που χρησιμοποιω) ε.. εισαι ετοιμος..μετα φτιαχνεις το προγραμμα σου στο PC που θα τα ελενχει ολα...


ΥΓ: Ελπιζω να μην εχω γραψει καμια συντακτικη αρλουμπα οπως στην αααααααλλλη προταση που ειχα γραψει στο προιγουμενο ποστ..

ΥΓ2.. αργησα πολυ να γραψω κ εμεινα πισω μαλλον χαχα

----------


## picdev

> σωστος πολυ σωστος.και σκεφτομαι οταν τελειωνει το αυτοκινητο για να μην πεφτει τερμα κατω η βουρτα και στην ουσια λερωνεται και δεν κανει δουλεια να βαλω ενα απλο τερματικο αισθητηρα (με λειζερ) ετσι ωστε οταν τελειωσει το μηκος του αυτοκινητου να σταματαει και η κινηση στις βουρτες. 
> για να γινεται ομως ο ελεγχος θα πρεπει να το ορισω με mA σωστα? γιατι σε mA δεν γινεται η μετατροπη εντος του μΕ? τελικα ομως ποιον αισθητηρα προτεινεις, και τι ειδους?λειζερ η με υπερηχους?
> (καλυτερο και για πιο ευκολο προγραμματισμο και για συνδεση με τον μΕ)



Πολύ καλή σκέψη για τον 2ο αισθήτηρα, έτσι πρέπει να σκέφτεσαι, 
οι αισθητήρες συνδέονται με 2 τρόπους , είτε είναι αναλογικοι και εκεί μετράς τάση , είτε είναι ψηφιακοί και συνδέονται
με κάποιο πρωτόκολο τύπου spi,i2c,η uart, εκεί παίρνουμε data

----------


## sotisanis

καλυτερα να το στησω μονος γιατι θα χρειαζεται και ρελε θα χρειαζεται και αλλα πραγματα και ειναι πιο μεγαλη η χαρα της δημιουργιας!!!! ομως δεν καταλαβα τι εννοεις να κανω με τους αισθητηρες. δεν θα εβαζα τον pic να αποφασιζει αλλα θα του ελεγα αν πχ αποσταση 5cm τοτε κατεβα για 5 sec αλλα το θεμα ειναι οτι πρεπει αν ελεγχει και την προηγουμενη κατασταση που ειχε ο κινητηρας γιατι αν πχ πιο πριν ηταν κατω και μετα πρεπει να παει επανω πως θα γινει?
analog θα εχουμε συνολικα 2 αισθητηρες απο εκει και περα θα εχουμε καπου καμοια 10αρια μπουτον για manual λειτουργια και αυτο ειναι που μας μπερδευει πως δηλαδη θα γινεται ο υπολογιστη να μπορει να κανει τις manual λειτουργιες (μεσω εποπτικου ελεγχου ) και επιπλεον να δινει σημα στους κινητηρες να ξεκινησουν,αλλα να μπορει να γινει η manual και μεσα απο πραγματικα μπουτον

----------


## sotisanis

ναι αλλα πιος αισθητηρας ειναι προτιμοτερος για τετοιου ειδους εργασιες?

----------


## picdev

Σχεδίασε πρόχειρα σε ένα χαρτί τη κατασκευή σου, γράψει τι ελέγχους χρειάζεσαι, και διάβασε το βιβλίο που σου έδειξα για να μάθεις τα βασικά,
και μετά κάνεις τις ερωτήσεις σου, απο το βιβλίο δεν χρειάζεται να τα διαβάσεις όλα αλλα τα βασικά , πόρτες uart,ktl στο τέλος έχει και παραδείγματα.
Τώρα για τους αισθήτηρες ανάλογα τι κάνει ο καθένας, την τιμή κτλ, κατέληξε σε κάτι και υπάρχουν πολλοί σε αυτό το forum που θα σε βοηθήσουν και θα σου πουν τη γνώμη τους σε κάθε περίπτωση

----------


## sotisanis

να ρωτησω κατι οσον αφορα τον αισθητηρα,γινεται μηπως να βαλω τον αισθητηρα πιο μπροστα απο τις βουρτες και να μετραει σε διαφορα σημεια του αυτοκινητου, στην συνεχεια να αποθηκευει αυτα τα δεδομενα και μολις πανε να ενεργοποιηθουν οι βουρτες τοτε να ακολουθουν τα σημεια που εχουν μετρηθει πιο πριν απο τον αισθητηρα.

----------


## sotisanis

δεν θα εχω πολλους ελεγχους,συγκεκριμενα θα εχω κανα 2 -3 τερματικα και απο εκει και περα οι μοναδικοι αλλοι ελεγχοι θα ειναι απο τους αισθητηρες.

----------


## chip

οι υπέρηχοι πάντως δε νομίζω να μπορούν να μετρήσουν ενώ γίνεται το πλύσιμο.
Μήπως θα ήταν ποιο αποτελεσματικό να υπάρχουν μερικά οπτικά αισθητήρια δεξια-αριστερά πάνω-κατω είτε με υπέρυθρες είτε laser και πριν φτάσει στο σημείο πλυσίματος να χαρτογραφείτει το σχήμα του αυτοκινήτου?

----------


## sotisanis

> οι υπέρηχοι πάντως δε νομίζω να μπορούν να μετρήσουν ενώ γίνεται το πλύσιμο.



γινεται ομως να κανει καταγραφη πιο πριν και στην συνεχεια το μοτερ του υψους να ακολουθει αυτες τις μετρησεις?

----------


## Gant

Συμφωνώ με τον meandjerry:

1. Σχεδιάστε πρώτα στο χαρτί την κατασκευή σας με όλους τους αισθητήρες, κινητήρες, βούρτσες, αντλίες, μπεκ/μπεκ/μπεκ κτλ. σε κάτοψη και τομή.
2. Καταστρώστε ένα διάγραμμα ροής, δλδ. πως ξεκινάει το πρόγραμμα πλύσης, τί ελέγχους κάνει, τί εντολές δίνει και που κτλ.
3. Αφού τελειώσετε με το 1. και 2. τότε μόνο αναρωτηθείτε το πώς.

Με άλλα λόγια στον σχεδιασμό ο μηχανικός ξεκινάει με το "τί" και μετά με το "πως". Μη βιάζεστε να πατε στο "πώς" (ποιόν μΕ, γλώσσα, ποιά κάρτα ι/ο, αισθητήρια κτλ.) πριν απαντήσετε ακριβώς το "τί"

----------


## sotisanis

εχουμε σχεδιασει σε ενα χαρτι τι ακριβως πρεπει να βαλουμε μεσα και πως θα το βαλουμε 
οπως επισης καναμε και την ακολουθια που θα γινεται οταν παιρνει on . το θεμα ειναι τωρα πως θα γινει η κινηση της βουρτας,αυτο το προβλημα δηλαδη με τους αισθητηρες.

----------


## briko

οι αισθητήρες ΠΡΕΠΕI να είναι υπερήχου και όχι laser  .
το laser σε πολύ σύντομο διάστημα (ώρες)θα εχει λερώσει και δεν θα βλέπει ούτε την μύτη του.
τα υπολυπα τα καλύπτουν τα παιδιά που ποσταρουν.

----------


## sotisanis

εχουν ακριβεια ομως οι ασθητηρες υπερηχου? αυτος ο αισθητηρας ειναι καλος (τον εδειξε πριν ενας συναδελφος σε ενα post ) http://cgi.ebay.com/HC-SR04-ultrason...item3f0b194b64

επισης μια αλλη σκεψη ειναι να βαλω τον αισθητηρα λιγο πιο μπροστα και να δωσω χρονικη καθυστερηση στο μοτερ του υψους οπου θα διαβαζει τα δεδομενα του αισθητηριου ενα sec πιο μετα,ετσι θα μπορω να καλυψω τα σκαμπανευασματα. εχεις να προτεινεις κατι καλυτερο για αυτο το θεμα η να το κανω ετσι?

----------


## briko

θα σου απαντήσω με κάτι άλλο.
τα ψηφιακά τα μέτρα στα καταστήματα τα εχεις δει σίγουρα, έχουν ακρίβεια mm  και φυσικά δουλεύουν με υπερήχους

----------


## briko

αυτο ειναι για τα 500

----------


## sotisanis

διαβαζα σε ενα αλλο forum (των μηχανικων ηταν) που ελεγε οτι εχει μεγαλη απωλεια με υπερυχους και κατι τετοια.εμεις στην σχολη μαθαμε οτι και τα ρανταρ γενικοτερα δουλευουν με υπερυχους. τελικα συναδελφε το συγκεκριμενο αισθητηριο κανει? αν ειναι να αγορασω κανα 2-3 τετοια απο τωρα για να μην περιμενω ποτε θα ερθουν.

----------


## sotisanis

τι εννοεις για τα 500?

----------


## briko

εάν μετά από 20 χρόνια έπρεπε να ξαναφτιάξω την πτυχιακή μου και ήταν αυτή αυτά θα'πέρνα.

----------


## briko

τωρα πηγαμε 502

----------


## sotisanis

τι θα πει 500 και 502? εχεις κατι καλυτερο να προτεινεις για αισθητηρες?

----------


## picdev

σίγουρα μπορεί να υπάρχουν πιο επαγγελματικά αισθητήρια για την απόσταση, όπως laser, αλλα και στο μεθεθος δεν σου κάνει αλλα και στη τιμή, δεν νομίζω να βρεις τίποτα καλυτερο απο αυτό για τη δουλειά που το θέλεις.

----------


## sotisanis

> σίγουρα μπορεί να υπάρχουν πιο επαγγελματικά αισθητήρια για την απόσταση, όπως laser, αλλα και στο μεθεθος δεν σου κάνει αλλα και στη τιμή, δεν νομίζω να βρεις τίποτα καλυτερο απο αυτό για τη δουλειά που το θέλεις.



δηλαδη δεν θα εχω μεγαλη αποκλειση με αυτο το αισθητηριο?
επισης ρε παιδια την διασυνδεση με την manual λειτουργια και τον υπολογιστη πως θα την καταφερω?γιατι μονο αυτο δεν καταλαβα,ολα τα υπολοιπα τα καταλαβα πληρως!
θελω δηλαδη να συνδεσω τον υπολογιστη με το συστημα, να κανω εποπτικο ελεγχο και να μπορω να παταω τα μπουτον και μεσα απο τον υπολογιστη και μεσα απο μια μπουτονιερα.

----------


## stom

Δυσκολευομαι να κατανοησω την εμμονη σου με τον αισθητηρα. Αφου  προκειται περι πτυχιακης το μηχανολογικο κομματι (που ειναι και το  ακριβοτερο και δυσκολοτερο) προφανως δεν θα το φτιαξεις, οποτε λιγη  σημασια εχει η ποιοτητα του αισθητηρα.
Απο μονος του ενας αισθητηρας μπορει να ειναι αντικειμενο πολλων πτυχιακων. Θεωρησε οτι ειναι κατι ετοιμο και οτι βγαζει πχ μια ταση 0-10v αναλογα με την αποσταση, (ή ακομα καλυτερα 4-20ma). Ψαχνοντας μπορεις να βρεις και αισθητηρες με ψηφιακη εξοδο πχ I2C, αλλα στην τελικη δεν εχει και τοσο σημασια.
Ακομα εισαι μπερδεμενος με πιο βασικα θεματα.  Σε ενα τετοιο project τον ελεγχο ΟΛΩΝ των κινητηρων αλλα και ροων τις ελεγχει ο microεπεξεργασης και μονον. Για αρχη  εχεις
Εξοδοι:
Κινηση και κατευθυνση κατα μηκος  (on/off, μπρος-πισω)
Κινηση και κατευθυνση κατα υψος (on/off, πανω-κατω)
ΚΙνηση βουρτσας.
Παροχη νερου
Παροχη αερα
Παροχη απορρυπαντικου
Ολα τα παραπανω ειναι ψηφιακες εξοδοι απο τον Mc και οδηγουν ρελέ.
Εισοδοι.
Αναλογικη αισθητηρίου μηκους
Αναλογικη αισθητηριου υψους
Για το χειροκινητο
4 Ψηφιακες (κουμπια) πανω κατω μπροστα πισω για το χειροκινητο
1 Ψηφιακη νερο
1 Ψηφιακη απορυπαντικο
1 Ψηφιακη αερα
1 Ψηφιακη κινηση βουρτσας
1 Ψηφιακη επιλογη Χειροκινητου-Αυτοματου
1 Ψηφιακη εναρξη αυτοματου κυκλου πλησης
1 Ψηφιακη για ακυρωση.
Επιπλεον χρειαζεσαι μια σειριακη για επικοινωνια με το pc.

Στο προγραμμα που θα γραψεις, θα διαβαζεις συνεχως την κατασταση των εισοδων, οπως επισης και την σειριακη πορτα.
Το προγραμμα απο το pc θα σου στελνει συγκεκριμενους χαρακτηρες αναλογα με τους οποιους ο mc θα κανει οτι θα εκανε αν πατιοταν και το αναλογο κουμπι. Με αλλα λογια θα χρειαστει να φτιαξεις καποιο απλο πρωτοκολλο επικοινωνιας πανω απο σειριακη πορτα.
Hint
Για να γινουν ολα αυτα θα χρησιμοποιησεις interrupts τα οποια θα αναλαβουν να διαβαζουν τις εισοδους συνεχως καθως και τον υπολογισμο της εκαστοτε καταστασης των εξοδων αναλογα με τις εισοδους. 
Ειδικοτερα με το κομματι του ελεγχου της αποστασης, ψαξε σε ειδη με ρομποτακια για συστημα κινησης. Κατι στοιχειωδες πρεπει να κατασκευασεις για να δειξεις το κομματι του ελεγχου της αποστασης και της κινησης του μοτερ.
Τα υπολοιπα, σε επιπεδο πτυχιακης ειναι απλα μερικα led με ωραιες ετικεττες απο κατω...
Ειδικα για το θεμα της εποπτειας, πρεπει να διευκρινησεις μεχρι που θελεις να φτανει.
Στην απλη εκδοχη, ο mc στελνει τα δεδομενα απο την κατασταση των εξοδων/εισοδων παλι με πρωτοκολλο και το pc ζωγραφιζει στην οθονη πλυντηριο..
Οτι και αν κανεις, να θυμασαι οτι το pc μπορει οποτεδηποτε να αποσυνδεθει, ο αυτοματισμος ομως θα πρεπει να συνεχισει να λειτουργει.

----------

GeorgeVita (22-06-11)

----------


## Gant

> εχουμε σχεδιασει σε ενα χαρτι τι ακριβως πρεπει να βαλουμε μεσα και πως θα το βαλουμε 
> οπως επισης καναμε και την ακολουθια που θα γινεται οταν παιρνει on . το θεμα ειναι τωρα πως θα γινει η κινηση της βουρτας,αυτο το προβλημα δηλαδη με τους αισθητηρες.



Οκ, και μπράβο σας που φτάσατε εως εδώ. Σου προτείνω να συνοψίσεις τις απορίες σου σε ένα και μόνο θέμα.

Δεν ξέρω αν είναι καν αναγκαίος ένας αισθητήρας απόστασης. Στο πλυντήριο που πηγαίνω το αυτοκίνητο βλέπω τα εξής:
Έχει πριν τη βούρτσα με τον οριζόντιο άξονα (πλύση των οριζόντιων επιφανειών) έναν αισθητήρα σαν φωτοκύταρο δεξιά και αριστερά του αυτοκινήτου που προηγείται της βούρτσας. 
Ξεκινάει λοιπόν το φωτοκύταρο και η βούρτσα χαμηλά και όταν "δει" το καπώ ανεβαίνει η βούρτσα πχ. 30 εκατοστά. Όταν πλησιάσει το παρμπρίζ ξαναδιακόπτεται η ακτίνα φωτός και ανεβαίνει η βούρτσα και άλλο.
Δλδ. πρόκειται για μία ψηφιακή είσοδο.

Καλή συνέχεια!

----------


## θοδωρης46

Αμα πετάει νερο το πλυντήριο θα παίρνει ο αισθητήρας λάθος μετρήσεις,γιατί οι υπέρηχοι ανακλούνται στο νερόΕχω δουλέψει τους υπέρηχους για έλεγχο στάθμη υγρου και πιστέυω δεν θα τρέξει.δοκίμασε αλλους αισθητήρες για να κάνεις αποστασιόμετρα.
Οσο για αναπτυξιακά της microelectronica(easyPIC6) είναι καλό το έχω δουλέψει με AVR Mega 16.Δες και το STK 500 κοντα στα 60 eyro κάνει νομίζω,πιο οικονομικό και την κάνει τη δουλειά.Πιστεύω οτι θα χρειαστείς και PLC.
Αρα θες 1 PLC,1 αναπτυξιακό,1 αποστασιόμετρο,2 μοτέρ,2 ηλεκτροβάνες..είστε σίγουροι???ποιός θα τα πληρώσει αυτά?

----------


## θοδωρης46

> οι αισθητήρες ΠΡΕΠΕI να είναι υπερήχου και όχι laser  .
> το laser σε πολύ σύντομο διάστημα (ώρες)θα εχει λερώσει και δεν θα βλέπει ούτε την μύτη του.
> τα υπολυπα τα καλύπτουν τα παιδιά που ποσταρουν.



θα του βάλει ένα κυλινδρικό προστατευτικό που θα εξέχει απο το laser

----------


## θοδωρης46

> δηλαδη δεν θα εχω μεγαλη αποκλειση με αυτο το αισθητηριο?
> επισης ρε παιδια την διασυνδεση με την manual λειτουργια και τον υπολογιστη πως θα την καταφερω?γιατι μονο αυτο δεν καταλαβα,ολα τα υπολοιπα τα καταλαβα πληρως!
> θελω δηλαδη να συνδεσω τον υπολογιστη με το συστημα, να κανω εποπτικο ελεγχο και να μπορω να παταω τα μπουτον και μεσα απο τον υπολογιστη και μεσα απο μια μπουτονιερα.



ΘΕΛΕΙΣ PLC!!!!!

----------


## picdev

το plc τι σχέση έχει? αφού η εργασία θα γίνει με pic,
όσο για την ακρίβεια των υπερήχων, δεν νομίζω να είναι πρόβλημα, ένα μοντέλο φτιάχνουν τα παιδιά , όχι πραγματικό πλυντήριο.
Εκτός από υπερήχους μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις και οπτοδιακόπτες, με laser πχ. για εξτρα ασφάλεια.

Αναπτυξιακό μπορείς να αγοράσεις κάτι απλό για αρχή, αυτό κάνει 12ε υποστηρίζει έναν pic μόνο τον 16f877a, πιστεύω οτι θα σε καλύψει για αρχή,
έχει κουμπιά , συριακή επικοινωνία και pins για να συνδέσεις διάφορα περιφερειακά.

http://cgi.ebay.com/New-PIC-Developm...item3f09af1cec

----------


## picdev

με τη uart επικοινωνία (συριακή θύρα pc) στέλνεις δεδομένα απο το pc στο mE και το ανάποδο.
κάθε τόσο ο mE θα κάνει read απο τη uart, αν του στείλεις το γράμμα Α θα κάνει την Α λειτουργία, αν του στείλεις το γράμμα Β θα κάνει τη Β λειτουργεία
πχ
x=read from uart
If x=A ..........
If x=B.........
To βιβλίο που σου έστειλα έχει ξεχωριστό κεφάλαιο για Uart επικοινωνία και παράδειγμα κώδικα
Eπίσης υπάρχει και το  interrupt στη σηριακή επικοινωνία, δηλαδή υπάρχει η δυνατότητα μόλις στείλεις εσύ κάποια δεδομένα στον pc απο το pic,
να διακοπεί η ροή εκτέλεσης του προγράμματος και να εκτελεστεί κάποιο άλλο υποπρόγραμμα που θα έχεις ορίσει εσύ.


Καλό θα ηταν να χωρίσεις την εργασία σου σε τομέις, ξεκίνα να κάνεις τη κατασκευή, έχει αρκετή δουλεία μηχανολογικά,
μετά προγραμμάτισε τον  μΕ, και τέλος φτιάξε και την επικοινωνία με το pc.Πίστεψε με η επικοινωνία με το pc είναι το πιο εύκολο
αν καταφέρεις όλα τα άλλα

----------


## sotisanis

συναδελφοι σας ευχαριστω ΟΛΟΥΣ για την ΤΕΡΑΣΤΙΑ βοηθεια που μου δωσατε. απο σημερα κιολας αρχιζω να ξανα διαβαζω οτι μου ειπατε για να τα συνοψισω και στην συνεχεια ξεκιναμε δουλεια. η βοηθεια σας ειναι παρα πολυ συμαντικη για μενα. να σημειωσω πως η εργασια θα γινει και σε πραγματικο επιπεδο.θα κανουμε δηλαδη και κατασκευη. 
Και παλι ευχαριστω, αρχιζω απο σημερα και οτι χρειαστω ξανα ρωταω!!!
*ΣΑΣ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΟΛΟΥΣ!!!!!!*

----------


## picdev

όρεξη να έχεις , τα βασικά του προγραμματισμού και των ηλεκτρονικών να ξέρεις και θα τα καταφέρεις άνετα

----------


## sotisanis

ορεξη εχω πολυ αφου μονοι μας διαλεξαμε και στησαμε αυτο το θεμα για πτυχιακη,ξεραμε και ξερουμε οτι ειναι πολυ δυσκολη αλλα λεμε: "καιρος να μαθουμε 10 πραγματα πριν φυγουμε απο το τει" να μπορουμε αυριο μεθαυριο να κανουμε κατι σε μια δουλεια. θα ξεσκιστουμε αρχικα ολο το καλοκαιρι και στην συνεχεια μεσα στο εξαμηνο ελπιζουμε να ειμαστε λιγο πιο χαλαροι. γιατι μας εμειναν και 5 μαθηματα για αυτο το εξαμηνο που μας ερχεται και οσο να ναι θα χανουμε λιγο χρονο στα μαθηματα.

----------


## picdev

> Οκ, και μπράβο σας που φτάσατε εως εδώ. Σου προτείνω να συνοψίσεις τις απορίες σου σε ένα και μόνο θέμα.
> 
> Δεν ξέρω αν είναι καν αναγκαίος ένας αισθητήρας απόστασης. Στο πλυντήριο που πηγαίνω το αυτοκίνητο βλέπω τα εξής:
> Έχει πριν τη βούρτσα με τον οριζόντιο άξονα (πλύση των οριζόντιων επιφανειών) έναν αισθητήρα σαν φωτοκύταρο δεξιά και αριστερά του αυτοκινήτου που προηγείται της βούρτσας. 
> Ξεκινάει λοιπόν το φωτοκύταρο και η βούρτσα χαμηλά και όταν "δει" το καπώ ανεβαίνει η βούρτσα πχ. 30 εκατοστά. Όταν πλησιάσει το παρμπρίζ ξαναδιακόπτεται η ακτίνα φωτός και ανεβαίνει η βούρτσα και άλλο.
> Δλδ. πρόκειται για μία ψηφιακή είσοδο.
> 
> Καλή συνέχεια!



gant πολύ καλύτερη ιδέα αυτή για τις βούρτσες και πιο απλή σε σχέση με τους υπερήχους, μπορεί να γίνει με οπτοδιακόπτη υπερύθρων να υποθέσω? ή με κάποιο laser . Το laser κοιτάει τον αισθητήρα και μόλις συναντήσει εμπόδιο  ο διακόπτης ανοίγει ή κλείνει
Μετά με ένα βηματικό μοτέρ μπορεις να υπολογίσεις την απόσταση που θα ανεβει η βούρτσα ή ακόμα και ένα dc moter που θα του βάζεις να κάνει μικρά βήματα για συγκεκριμένο χρόνο, όπως έχω κάνει εγώ σε δικιά μου εργασία
Πιστεύω πως είναι η καλύτερη λύση

----------


## stom

Μιας και η αμερικη εχει ξανακαλυφθει, με μερικες επισκεψεις σε πλυντηρια αυτοκινητων θα παρεις σιγουρα ιδεες για το θεμα του σενσορα.
Ομως δεν ειναι της στιγμης αυτό. Το σιγουρο ειναι οτι γινεται με περισσοτερους απο εναν τροπους, ο καθενας εχει τα πλεονεκτηματα και τα μειονεκτηματα του.
Και προς θεου, ΔΕΝ χρειαζεσαι PLC προφανως.
Ναι ισως θα ησουν καλυτερα με AVR (για να μην πω οτι εχει ετοιμα πραγματα το arduino για μετρηση αποστασης..) ΑΛΛΑ αφου πρεπει με pic, μια χαρα θα γινει και ετσι.
Τωρα αυτο με τη κατασκευη του μηχανολογικου μερους ειναι η αληθεια δεν το πολυκαταλαβα, ειναι απο μονο του καμποσες πτυχιακες, χωρια το κοστος.
Παντως αμα το στησεις, το φορουμ θα δικαιουται 1 δωρεαν πλυσιμο το μηνα.
Και ο πρωτος που θα βαλει το αυτοκινητο του στο πρωτο πλυσιμο, δωρεαν πλυσιμο για ΠΑΝΤΑ...  :Very Happy:

----------


## sotisanis

με οπτοδιακοπτη ρε παιδια τι εννοειτε πως ακριβως θα γινει με αυτον τον τροπο, οχι μονο θα δικαιουτε το φορουμ δωρεαν πλυσιμο,αλλα θα βαλω και ευχαριστηριο στην πτυχιακη.

----------


## sotisanis

οπως καταλαβα ρε παιδια τελικα χρειαζομαστε οπτοδιακοπτες καλυτερα απο αισθητηρες. εναν δηλαδη για το πλατος και ενα για το υψος,αλλα που θα βρω τελικα τετοιους οπτοδιακοπτες, θα μου πειτε δεν ειναι της στιγμης αλλα πρεπει να ξεκινησουμε την κατασκευη σιγα σιγα και πρεπει να δουμε τι θα βαλουμε επανω και τι οχι,  αυτο με τα leizer δεν το πολυ καταλαβα πως μπορουμε να το κανουμε.
ευχαριστω πολυ!

----------


## θοδωρης46

> gant πολύ καλύτερη ιδέα αυτή για τις βούρτσες και πιο απλή σε σχέση με τους υπερήχους, μπορεί να γίνει με οπτοδιακόπτη υπερύθρων να υποθέσω? ή με κάποιο laser . Το laser κοιτάει τον αισθητήρα και μόλις συναντήσει εμπόδιο  ο διακόπτης ανοίγει ή κλείνει
> Μετά με ένα βηματικό μοτέρ μπορεις να υπολογίσεις την απόσταση που θα ανεβει η βούρτσα ή ακόμα και ένα dc moter που θα του βάζεις να κάνει μικρά βήματα για συγκεκριμένο χρόνο, όπως έχω κάνει εγώ σε δικιά μου εργασία
> Πιστεύω πως είναι η καλύτερη λύση



Δεν θα πρεπει ομως το συστημα αποστασης να αλλαζει θεση?Αν στεισεις το συστημα  καθετα(στο πανω μερος) τοτε για τον καθετο αξονα θα εισαι ενταξει,να μετρας υψος του αυτοκινητου(αν και με προβλιματιζει το μπαμπριζ του αυτοκινητου,ανακλασεις σε αλλες γωνιες ή μπορει να περναει μεσα απο την παραθυρο η ακτινα) .Αν ομως βαλεις στα πλαγια το αποστασιομετρο(οριζοντιο αξονα,αριστερα και δεξια οπως λεσ) θα πρεπει να αλλαζει θεση για να μετραει καθε φορα το υψος του αυτοκινητο,ενο το πλατος με δεξια και αριστερα αισθητηρες θα ειναι εγκυρο.

----------


## θοδωρης46

Για μεγαλυτερη ευκολια το ανεφερα το PLC.Δεν απεκλησα την χρηση μικροελεκτη.Θα εχεις μικροελεκτη που επεξεργαζεται τα σηματα εισοδου(χρονικα) και μεσω interface 5~12 ή 5~24 εισοδοι σε PLC (που θα ξερει να το χειριστει καλυτερα γιατι ειναι αυτοματιστης)θα επεξεργαζεται την λειτουργεια ολου του συστηματος.  
       1)πιο πλουσια πτυχιακη απο θεμα εφαρμογων και γνωσεις
       2)δεν πιστευω οτι υπαρχει ενα πλυντηριο αυτοκινητων(κανονικο,οχι project) που να μην εχει PLC

----------


## θοδωρης46

Αμα δουλεψεις με AVR εχω αρκετο υλικο να σου δωσω.καλη επιτυχια!!

----------


## Gant

> ... αν και με προβλιματιζει το μπαμπριζ του αυτοκινητου,ανακλασεις σε αλλες γωνιες ή μπορει να περναει μεσα απο την παραθυρο η ακτινα ...



Το σύστημα αυτό δουλεύει στην πράξη εδώ και χρόνια καθημερινά.

----------


## sotisanis

> Αμα δουλεψεις με AVR εχω αρκετο υλικο να σου δωσω.καλη επιτυχια!!




με avr ειναι πιο ευκολα δηλαδη?μπορω να προγραμματισω πιο ευκολα? αν ειναι να βαλουμε avr.

----------


## sotisanis

> Για μεγαλυτερη ευκολια το ανεφερα το PLC.Δεν απεκλησα την χρηση μικροελεκτη.Θα εχεις μικροελεκτη που επεξεργαζεται τα σηματα εισοδου(χρονικα) και μεσω interface 5~12 ή 5~24 εισοδοι σε PLC (που θα ξερει να το χειριστει καλυτερα γιατι ειναι αυτοματιστης)θα επεξεργαζεται την λειτουργεια ολου του συστηματος.  
>        1)πιο πλουσια πτυχιακη απο θεμα εφαρμογων και γνωσεις
>        2)δεν πιστευω οτι υπαρχει ενα πλυντηριο αυτοκινητων(κανονικο,οχι project) που να μην εχει PLC



το θεμα ειναι οτι μας απεκλεισε το plc και ειπε να το κανουμε με μικροελεκτη. με plc σιγουρα θα ηταν πιο ευκολα

----------


## sotisanis

> Το σύστημα αυτό δουλεύει στην πράξη εδώ και χρόνια καθημερινά.



το θεμα ειναι πως δουλευει?

----------


## stom

Ωρες ωρες, στελνουμε τη μπαλα στα μνηματα, κανονικα.
Τι ειναι ωρε παλικαρια το plc? Ενας μικροεπεξεργαστης ειναι με ενα απλουστευμενο τροπο προγραμματισμου, καταλληλο για τεχνικους, που δεν ξερουν ή δεν θελουν να μπλεξουν με "hard core" προγραμματισμο. Επιπλεον διαθετει καταλληλο κουτι, καταλληλο για βιομηχανικο/ακραιο περιβαλλον, εχει αυξημενες προστασιες απο θορυβο, και διαθετει και ενα καλο τροφοδοτικο (το οποιο συχνα ειναι 24v DC).
Δεν υπαρχει τιποτε που κανει ενα plc και να μην μπορει να το κανει ενας pic ή ενας avr.

Εαν δεν μιλαγαμε για πτυχιακη, το θεμα ισως θα ηταν αν συμφερει να το αναπτυξεις με plc ή αν υπαρχει ετοιμο καπου.
Τετοια πραγματα που εχουν επαναλαμβανομενη χρηση, σπανιως συμφερει να τα ξαναστησει κανεις απο την αρχή.

Τωρα το τι θα διαλεξεις μεταξυ Pic και avr  ειναι και ολιγον θεμα θρησκειας...
Αμα δεν ξερεις τιποτε με το θεμα, ισως το περιβαλλον winavr (gcc) avr-studio να ειναι πιο προχω απο το αναλογο pic..
Αν παλι εχεις ασχοληθει με pic, ε προφανως ο ευκολοτερος mc ειναι αυτος που ξερεις.
Αυτα για οσους σκοπευουν να μαθουν.
Για οσους σκοπευουν να αντιγραψουν ετοιμο κωδικα, ε τοτε προφανως ο καταλληλοτερος ειναι αυτος που βρηκαν το κωδικα στο google. :P

----------


## Gant

> το θεμα ειναι πως δουλευει?



Ο φωτοδιακόπτης (παλαιότερα: φωτοκύτταρο) είναι στανταρντ εξάρτημα σε βιομηχανικούς αυτοματισμούς, σε ασανσερ, γκαράζ κτλ. 
Έχουμε ένα ζεύγος πομπό-δέκτη ή πομποδέκτη-ανακλαστήρα τοποθετημένα έτσι ώστε η ακτίνα φωτός να ξεκινάει στον πομπό και να φτάνει στον δέκτη. Όταν κάποιο αντικείμενο εμποδίσει την ακτίνα να φτάσει στον δέκτη, κλείνει (ή ανοίγει) μία επαφή. 
Από τις πιο γνωστές εταιρείες στο χώρο: Osram

----------


## sotisanis

> Ωρες ωρες, στελνουμε τη μπαλα στα μνηματα, κανονικα.
> Τι ειναι ωρε παλικαρια το plc? Ενας μικροεπεξεργαστης ειναι με ενα απλουστευμενο τροπο προγραμματισμου, καταλληλο για τεχνικους, που δεν ξερουν ή δεν θελουν να μπλεξουν με "hard core" προγραμματισμο. Επιπλεον διαθετει καταλληλο κουτι, καταλληλο για βιομηχανικο/ακραιο περιβαλλον, εχει αυξημενες προστασιες απο θορυβο, και διαθετει και ενα καλο τροφοδοτικο (το οποιο συχνα ειναι 24v DC).
> Δεν υπαρχει τιποτε που κανει ενα plc και να μην μπορει να το κανει ενας pic ή ενας avr.
> 
> Εαν δεν μιλαγαμε για πτυχιακη, το θεμα ισως θα ηταν αν συμφερει να το αναπτυξεις με plc ή αν υπαρχει ετοιμο καπου.
> Τετοια πραγματα που εχουν επαναλαμβανομενη χρηση, σπανιως συμφερει να τα ξαναστησει κανεις απο την αρχή.
> 
> Τωρα το τι θα διαλεξεις μεταξυ Pic και avr  ειναι και ολιγον θεμα θρησκειας...
> Αμα δεν ξερεις τιποτε με το θεμα, ισως το περιβαλλον winavr (gcc) avr-studio να ειναι πιο προχω απο το αναλογο pic..
> ...





μα και να θελω να αντιγραψω κωδικα δεν βρηκα τιποτα που να ειναι σε παρομοιο προτζεκτ (οχι για να αντιγραψω αλλα για να βοηθηθω).αρα παμε σε Pic. αν παντως εχει καποιος στα υποψην του καποιο παρομοιο προτζεκτ ασ κανει ενα κοπο να μου πει που θα βρω κατι τετοιο ετσι ωστε να με βοηθησει για την αρχη.

----------


## sotisanis

> Ο φωτοδιακόπτης (παλαιότερα: φωτοκύτταρο) είναι στανταρντ εξάρτημα σε βιομηχανικούς αυτοματισμούς, σε ασανσερ, γκαράζ κτλ. 
> Έχουμε ένα ζεύγος πομπό-δέκτη ή πομποδέκτη-ανακλαστήρα τοποθετημένα έτσι ώστε η ακτίνα φωτός να ξεκινάει στον πομπό και να φτάνει στον δέκτη. Όταν κάποιο αντικείμενο εμποδίσει την ακτίνα να φτάσει στον δέκτη, κλείνει (ή ανοίγει) μία επαφή. 
> Από τις πιο γνωστές εταιρείες στο χώρο: Osram



ναι ωραια οταν συναντησει εμποδιο θα ανεβει προς τα επανω αλλα τι γινεται οταν ειναι επανω και πρεπει να παει προς τα κατω? (οταν δηλαδη ειναι στον ουρανο και πρεπει να κατεβει προς τα κατω να παει δηλαδη στο καπο πχ.)
και πως μπορεις να βαλεις τον δεκτη η τον εκπομπο οταν εχεις διαφορα αυτοκινητα (δεν μπορεις να τον βαζεις σε καθε αυτοκινητο,αρα δεκτης θα ειναι το εμποδιο δηλαδη η λαμαρινα του αυτοκινητου,σωστα? )

----------


## manolena

> Δυσκολευομαι να κατανοησω την εμμονη σου με τον αισθητηρα. Αφου  προκειται περι πτυχιακης το μηχανολογικο κομματι (που ειναι και το  ακριβοτερο και δυσκολοτερο) προφανως δεν θα το φτιαξεις, οποτε λιγη  σημασια εχει η ποιοτητα του αισθητηρα.
> Απο μονος του ενας αισθητηρας μπορει να ειναι αντικειμενο πολλων πτυχιακων. Θεωρησε οτι ειναι κατι ετοιμο και οτι βγαζει πχ μια ταση 0-10v αναλογα με την αποσταση, (ή ακομα καλυτερα 4-20ma). Ψαχνοντας μπορεις να βρεις και αισθητηρες με ψηφιακη εξοδο πχ I2C, αλλα στην τελικη δεν εχει και τοσο σημασια.
> Ακομα εισαι μπερδεμενος με πιο βασικα θεματα.  Σε ενα τετοιο project τον ελεγχο ΟΛΩΝ των κινητηρων αλλα και ροων τις ελεγχει ο microεπεξεργασης και μονον. Για αρχη  εχεις
> Εξοδοι:
> Κινηση και κατευθυνση κατα μηκος  (on/off, μπρος-πισω)
> Κινηση και κατευθυνση κατα υψος (on/off, πανω-κατω)
> ΚΙνηση βουρτσας.
> Παροχη νερου
> Παροχη αερα
> ...



Σωτήρη, όλα τα παραπάνω είναι ακριβώς ο μπούσουλας που θα σε βοηθήσει να οργανώσεις τη σκέψη σου.
Υπάρχουν όμως και άλλοι που ασχολήθηκαν πριν απο εσάς με το θέμα αυτό και μάλιστα μπορείς να πάρεις
μια γενική ιδέα με σχηματικά και block διαγράμματα σε αυτό το link: http://www.freepatentsonline.com/6264754.pdf
Σε ότι αφορά τα αισθητήρια μήκους και ύψους, τα περισσότερα πλυντήρια που έχω δεί προσωπικά, χρησιμοποιούν
limit switches με ροδάκια λαστιχένια που ακουμπούν ελαφρά το σασί του οχήματος και ελέγχουν την κίνηση των βουρτσών
ή των χοάνων αέρα για το στέγνωμα. Έχω την εντύπωση πως η ανίχνευση με υπέρηχα αισθητήρια θα είναι λίγο
προβληματική, γιατί το περιβάλλον τέτοιου πλυντηρίου δημιουργεί ανεπιθύμητες συμπεριφορές στη μετάδοση 
του ήχου (εκνεφωμένο νερό απο τα jets ή περιστρεφόμενες βούρτσες, αλλάζει την πυκνότητα του αέρα τοπικά και 
κατά συνέπεια την ταχύτητα μετάδοσης της παλμοσειράς προς τον δέκτη με αποτέλεσμα τη λανθασμένη εκτίμηση 
απόστασης της βούρτσας ή της αεροχοάνης απο το όχημα).
Όλα αυτά πρέπει να τα λάβετε αρκετά καλά υπ' όψιν σας και μετά να δείτε και την μηχανική κατασκευή, καθώς 
και την οδήγηση των κινητήρων των βραχιόνων. Εδώ τα υλικά πρέπει να επιλεχθούν έτσι ώστε να έχουν 
εξαιρετικά καλή αντοχή στο διαβρωτικό περιβάλλον του πλυντηρίου. Προφανώς, στην εργασία σας αυτό 
μάλλον δεν θα γίνει, απλά αναφέρεται σαν input. Για το software και τον μ/ε που θα χρησιμοποιήσετε, αυτό
είναι καθαρά θέμα "θρησκείας" όπως ειπώθηκε παραπάνω. Δείτε και τη λύση Arduino πάντως, είναι αρκετά 
εύκολα υλοποιήσιμη και μάλλον δεν θα στραβώσει και ο δάσκαλος.

----------


## sotisanis

> Σωτήρη, όλα τα παραπάνω είναι ακριβώς ο μπούσουλας που θα σε βοηθήσει να οργανώσεις τη σκέψη σου.
> Υπάρχουν όμως και άλλοι που ασχολήθηκαν πριν απο εσάς με το θέμα αυτό και μάλιστα μπορείς να πάρεις
> μια γενική ιδέα με σχηματικά και block διαγράμματα σε αυτό το link: http://www.freepatentsonline.com/6264754.pdf
> Σε ότι αφορά τα αισθητήρια μήκους και ύψους, τα περισσότερα πλυντήρια που έχω δεί προσωπικά, χρησιμοποιούν
> limit switches με ροδάκια λαστιχένια που ακουμπούν ελαφρά το σασί του οχήματος και ελέγχουν την κίνηση των βουρτσών
> ή των χοάνων αέρα για το στέγνωμα. Έχω την εντύπωση πως η ανίχνευση με υπέρηχα αισθητήρια θα είναι λίγο
> προβληματική, γιατί το περιβάλλον τέτοιου πλυντηρίου δημιουργεί ανεπιθύμητες συμπεριφορές στη μετάδοση 
> του ήχου (εκνεφωμένο νερό απο τα jets ή περιστρεφόμενες βούρτσες, αλλάζει την πυκνότητα του αέρα τοπικά και 
> κατά συνέπεια την ταχύτητα μετάδοσης της παλμοσειράς προς τον δέκτη με αποτέλεσμα τη λανθασμένη εκτίμηση 
> ...




αρχικα σε ευχαριστω παρα μα παρα πολυ για τον κοπο σου, απο εκει και περα θα ηθελα να σε ρωτησω το εξης, το Arduino εχει κατι παρομοιο? γιατι μπορω να πω πως ειμαι ψιλο ασχετος με κατι τετοιο. 
απο εκει και περα ομως το limit switches πιεζει προς τα κατω τι ακριβως κανει?

----------


## manolena

Για τη λειτουργία των limit switches: είναι διακόπτες ελάσματος με ειδική κατασκευή τέτοια ώστε να ενεργοποιούνται μέσω ενός 
μικρού ρυθμιζόμενου βραχίονα που μπορεί να είναι με ροδάκι (τερματικοί διακόπτες ορίου ανελκυστήρα) ή με σκέτο λαμάκι (τα παλιά
joystick που συναντούσαμε στα arcade games σε λέσχες με ηλεκτρονικά παιχνίδια). H Omron έχει σχετικά με αυτό το θέμα τη σελίδα
http://www.ia.omron.com/product/30.html που θα βρείς αρκετά ενδιαφέρουσα. Είναι τοποθετημένοι με τέτοιο τρόπο και σε τέτοια σημεία 
στους βραχίονες των βουρτσών, ώστε όταν το όχημα προχωρώντας μέσα στο πλυντήριο ενεργοποιήσει κάποιν απο αυτούς, τότε ο βραχίονας 
που βρίσκεται αυτός ο διακόπτης κινείται έτσι ώστε να διατηρεί σχετικά σταθερή απόσταση απο το όχημα.Για τον Arduino τώρα, μπορείς να 
δείς πληροφορίες στην επίσημη σελίδα του http://www.arduino.cc/. Νομίζω είναι μια καλή περίπτωση για έλεγχο όλων αυτών που χρειάζεσαι, αλλά
και για επικοινωνία με υπολογιστή για τον κεντρικό έλεγχο της κατασκευής. Προγραμματίζεται εύκολα με γνώσεις γλώσσας C αλλά 
και χρήση των βιβλιοθηκών του.

----------


## sotisanis

> Για τη λειτουργία των limit switches: είναι διακόπτες ελάσματος με ειδική κατασκευή τέτοια ώστε να ενεργοποιούνται μέσω ενός 
> μικρού ρυθμιζόμενου βραχίονα που μπορεί να είναι με ροδάκι (τερματικοί διακόπτες ορίου ανελκυστήρα) ή με σκέτο λαμάκι (τα παλιά
> joystick που συναντούσαμε στα arcade games σε λέσχες με ηλεκτρονικά παιχνίδια). H Omron έχει σχετικά με αυτό το θέμα τη σελίδα
> http://www.ia.omron.com/product/30.html που θα βρείς αρκετά ενδιαφέρουσα. Για τον Arduino τώρα, μπορείς να δείς πληροφορίες
> στην επίσημη σελίδα του http://www.arduino.cc/. Νομίζω είναι μια καλή περίπτωση για έλεγχο όλων αυτών που χρειάζεσαι, αλλά
> και για επικοινωνία με υπολογιστή για τον κεντρικό έλεγχο της κατασκευής. Προγραμματίζεται εύκολα με γνώσεις γλώσσας C αλλά 
> και χρήση των βιβλιοθηκών του.



οπως καταλαβαινω δηλαδη η arduino ειναι εταιρεια με μικροελεκτες οπως η microchip?
επισης αυτα τα limit switches υπαρχουν ετοιμα για πληντυριο αυτοκινητων η πρεπει να το στησουμε εμεις οπως θελουμε? 

ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΞΑΝΑ ΠΩ ΕΝΑ ΤΕΡΑΣΤΙΟ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΣΑΣ!!!!!!
αν δεν ησασταν εσεις ακομα θα εψαχνα να βρω πολλα πραγματα. 
η βοηθεια σας ειναι πολυ συμαντικη για μενα.

οτι βοηθεια μπορει να δωσει καθε ενας σε μενα ειναι δεκτη και σας ευχαριστω και παλι.

----------


## manolena

Ο Arduino είναι μια πλατφόρμα ελέγχου με πυρήνα έναν μ/ε AVR εξοπλισμένο με bootloader που μπορεί να προγραμματίζεται μέσω USB και ενός Java παραθυρικού περιβάλλοντος πολύ εύκολα. Διαθέτει (ανάλογα με το μοντέλο) αρκετές ψηφιακές εισόδους/ εξόδους αλλά και μερικές αναλογικές εισόδους για μετρήσεις. Με τη χρήση έτοιμων βιβλιοθηκών και παραδειγμάτων, μπορείς να φτιάξεις πολλά ενδιαφέροντα πράγματα και στη συγκεκριμένη εφαρμογή σου αρκετά απο τα συστήματα ελέγχου και μετρήσεων.
Τα limit switches έχουν ρυθμιστικές διατάξεις και μπορούν να προσαρμοστούν ανάλογα με την περίσταση και το μοντέλο, ακριβώς στο αντικείμενο ελέγχου.

----------


## picdev

Για το arduino ,με απλά λόγια μαζελυτηκαν 10 παλικάρια
πήραν 10  μΕ της AVR και "πατένταραν" κάποια βύσματα προγραμματιστές κτλ
έφτιαξαν έναν εύκολο compiler που για παράδειγμα δεν χρειάζεται να σετάρεις registers 
τα κάνει όλα μόνο του, ο compiler πχ της MikroC είναι συμβατός με 100αδες pic που δεν εχουν τους ίδιους registers ή λειτουργίες, έτσι όπως είναι λογικό χρειάζεται παραπάνω χαμαλοδουλεία.
Για νεους χρήστες σίγουρα το arduino είναι πολύ εύκολο, αλλά έχω δει παιδιά μετα δησανασχετούν με τους pic , επειδή έμαθαν στα πιο ευκολα

----------


## picdev

δεν ήξερα οτι υπάρχουν τέτοιοι διακόπτες
λογικά αυτός θα σου κάνει
http://cgi.ebay.com/V-153-1C25-Long-...item25645aea59

http://cgi.ebay.com/SPDT-Long-Hinge-...item3a67678a47

http://cgi.ebay.com/Panel-Mounted-3-...item25642f65f6

----------


## sotisanis

> Για το arduino ,με απλά λόγια μαζελυτηκαν 10 παλικάρια
> πήραν 10  μΕ της AVR και "πατένταραν" κάποια βύσματα προγραμματιστές κτλ
> έφτιαξαν έναν εύκολο compiler που για παράδειγμα δεν χρειάζεται να σετάρεις registers 
> τα κάνει όλα μόνο του, ο compiler πχ της MikroC είναι συμβατός με 100αδες pic που δεν εχουν τους ίδιους registers ή λειτουργίες, έτσι όπως είναι λογικό χρειάζεται παραπάνω χαμαλοδουλεία.
> Για νεους χρήστες σίγουρα το arduino είναι πολύ εύκολο, αλλά έχω δει παιδιά μετα δησανασχετούν με τους pic , επειδή έμαθαν στα πιο ευκολα



οποτε μηπως καλυτερα να ασχοληθουμε με τους pic για να τους μαθουμε κιολας για μελλοντικη χρηση?

----------


## sotisanis

> δεν ήξερα οτι υπάρχουν τέτοιοι διακόπτες
> λογικά αυτός θα σου κάνει
> http://cgi.ebay.com/V-153-1C25-Long-...item25645aea59
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/SPDT-Long-Hinge-...item3a67678a47
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Panel-Mounted-3-...item25642f65f6



ο πρωτος δεν νομιζω να μου κανει γιατι στην ουσια θα χαραζει την λαμαρινα, ενω ο δευτερος πρεπει να κανει δουλεια.
ο τριτος δεν καταλαβα τι κανει?

αρα ρε παιδια οπως καταλαβα βαζω ενα τετοιο διακοπτη λιγο πιο μπροστα απο τις βουρτες και οσο βρισκει ειναι κλειστος συνεχιζει στο ιδιο υψος. αν δεν βρισκει πουθενα τοτε κατεβαινει προς τα κατω, αλλα τι γινεται για να ανεβει προς τα επανω? δηλαδη αν ειναι στο καπο βρισκει αρα συνεχιζει στο ιδιο υψος μετα πως θα το βαλω να αναιβει?
γιατι αν φτασει στον ουρανο τοτε κατεβαινει οποτε παλι καποια στιγμη θα βρει και θα συνεχισει στο ιδιο υψος που βρισκει. 
αυτο το ανεβασμα κατεβασμα και αντιστροφος με προβληματιζει λιγο.

----------


## sotisanis

μηπως αυτο ειναι καλυτερο γιατι παιρνει και κλιση? http://cgi.ebay.com/ME-8104-Rotary-R...item35b3169aac

η αυτο http://cgi.ebay.com/Arc-Shaped-Rolle...item3a672e0255

----------


## manolena

> οποτε μηπως καλυτερα να ασχοληθουμε με τους pic για να τους μαθουμε κιολας για μελλοντικη χρηση?



Βεβαίως και είναι μια καλή ευκαιρία για να μπείς στον όμορφο κόσμο της δημιουργίας με μ/ε, ανεξάρτητα αν θα 
είναι PIC ή AVR ή οποιοσδήποτε άλλος. Αν κατέχεις και γλώσσα C προγραμματισμού, παίζοντας με έναν 
compiler που συνήθως βρίσκεις για κάθε brand, μπορείς να "προπονηθείς" και να φτιάξεις σιγά σιγά κάποιες 
εφαρμογές. Κράτα στο μυαλό σου οτι τέτοια δύσκολα projects δεν μπορούν να υλοποιηθούν απο τη μια
 μέρα στην άλλη, αφού καταλαβαίνω οτι είσαι εντελώς "νέος" στο άθλημα... Η πρότασή μου για Arduino ήταν απλά
συμβουλευτική, λόγω της ευκολίας υλοποίησης...

----------


## sotisanis

> Βεβαίως και είναι μια καλή ευκαιρία για να μπείς στον όμορφο κόσμο της δημιουργίας με μ/ε, ανεξάρτητα αν θα 
> είναι PIC ή AVR ή οποιοσδήποτε άλλος. Αν κατέχεις και γλώσσα C προγραμματισμού, παίζοντας με έναν 
> compiler που συνήθως βρίσκεις για κάθε brand, μπορείς να "προπονηθείς" και να φτιάξεις σιγά σιγά κάποιες 
> εφαρμογές. Κράτα στο μυαλό σου οτι τέτοια δύσκολα projects δεν μπορούν να υλοποιηθούν απο τη μια
>  μέρα στην άλλη, αφού καταλαβαίνω οτι είσαι εντελώς "νέος" στο άθλημα... Η πρότασή μου για Arduino ήταν απλά
> συμβουλευτική, λόγω της ευκολίας υλοποίησης...




εχω γνωσεις απο c++ λογω του οτι την καναμε στο τει, απο εκει και περα ομως αυτο που με απασχολει ειναι για πως θα το κανω με τερματικους να ανεβαινει στην συνεχεια να παραμενει σταθερο και στην συνεχεια να κατεβαινει,δεν θελουμε ομως να το κανουμε να ειναι προγραμματισμενο, θελουμε δηλαδη με καποιον τροπο να παιρνει εντολη απο τον τερματικο και να ανεβαινει επανω. 
ενας αλλο συναδελφος προτεινε με φωτοκυτταρα πως θα γινει αυτο? 
με τον συναδελφο που εχουμε την πτυχιακη εχει καποιες γνωσεις και αυτος,οποτε θα την παλεψουμε καπως στον προγραμματισμο.

----------


## manolena

Η λειτουργία του πλυντηρίου κατ' αρχήν, θα πρέπει να βασιστεί σε ένα block διάγραμμα. Όπως το φαντάζομαι εγώ, η όλη διαδικασία πρέπει να εκτελείται σε tasks τα οποία θα έχουν δύο φάσεις: για παράδειγμα, στη λειτουργία του βουρτσίσματος, θα πρέπει το σύστημα να κινείται απο το εμπρός τμήμα του οχήματος προς τα πίσω και ακολούθως αντίστροφα. Οι limit switches των βραχιόνων θα πρέπει να είναι τοποθετημένοι έτσι ώστε κατά τη μιά φορά να δίνουν εντολές για απομάκρυνση των βραχιόνων σε ασφαλή απόσταση απο το όχημα, ενώ κατά την αντίστροφη, να δίνουν εντολή για πλησίασμα των βραχιόνων στο όχημα. Αυτή η διαδικασία, έχει με τη σειρά της δύο φάσεις, με αντίστοιχες όπως οι παραπάνω κινήσεις γιατί το όχημα είναι συμμετρικό ως προς το κέντρο του σχήματός του και στους δυο άξονες, Όλο αυτό χρειάζεται ένα σχεδιασμό, που μάλλον δεν μπορώ προς το παρόν να κάνω για να γίνει πιο κατανοητό σε σένα. Σε ένα επαγγελματικό πλυντήριο, η όλη διαδικασία είναι αυτόματη. Όταν λές οτι δεν το θέλετε προγραμματισμένο, τι ακριβώς εννοείτε;

----------


## sotisanis

> Η λειτουργία του πλυντηρίου κατ' αρχήν, θα πρέπει να βασιστεί σε ένα block διάγραμμα. Όπως το φαντάζομαι εγώ, η όλη διαδικασία πρέπει να εκτελείται σε tasks τα οποία θα έχουν δύο φάσεις: για παράδειγμα, στη λειτουργία του βουρτσίσματος, θα πρέπει το σύστημα να κινείται απο το εμπρός τμήμα του οχήματος προς τα πίσω και ακολούθως αντίστροφα. Οι limit switches των βραχιόνων θα πρέπει να είναι τοποθετημένοι έτσι ώστε κατά τη μιά φορά να δίνουν εντολές για απομάκρυνση των βραχιόνων σε ασφαλή απόσταση απο το όχημα, ενώ κατά την αντίστροφη, να δίνουν εντολή για πλησίασμα των βραχιόνων στο όχημα. Αυτή η διαδικασία, έχει με τη σειρά της δύο φάσεις, με αντίστοιχες όπως οι παραπάνω κινήσεις γιατί το όχημα είναι συμμετρικό ως προς το κέντρο του σχήματός του και στους δυο άξονες, Όλο αυτό χρειάζεται ένα σχεδιασμό, που μάλλον δεν μπορώ προς το παρόν να κάνω για να γίνει πιο κατανοητό σε σένα. Σε ένα επαγγελματικό πλυντήριο, η όλη διαδικασία είναι αυτόματη. Όταν λές οτι δεν το θέλετε προγραμματισμένο, τι ακριβώς εννοείτε;



δεν πολυ καταλαβα τι εννοεις να κανουμε με τους τερματικους? εμεις θελουμε στην ουσια η βουρτα του υψους να ξεκιναει απο το καπο και στην συνεχεια να πηγαινει στο παμπριζ μετα στον ουρανο και στην συνεχεια στο πορτ μπαγκαζ.
εννοω να μην ειναι στανταρ ο χρονος που θα ειναι κατω η βουρτα να εναλλασατε αναλογα με το τι ¨βλεπει¨το αισθητηριο. 
δηλαδη μπορει ενα αμαξι πχ να εχει υψηλη μουρη χαμηλη οροφη και υψηλο "κωλο" ακραιο παραδειγμα αλλα το λεω για να καταλαβεις τι εννοω.

----------


## manolena

Οι βούρτσες σε ένα πλυντήριο, είναι 3 και τοποθετημένες μια οριζόντια για το βούρτσισμα των "οριζόντιων" επιφανειών του οχήματος (επάνω πλευρά καπώ, παρ-μπρίζ εμπρός-πίσω, πορτ-μπαγκάζ και ουρανός) και οι άλλες δύο δεξιά και αριστερά για το βούρτσισμα των πλευρών (οι τελευταίες έχουν και κάποια κλίση σε σχέση με την κατακόρυφο). Οι τερματικοί που "αισθάνονται" το όχημα, τοποθετούνται για τη μεν οριζόντια βούρτσα λίγο πιο μπροστά και κάτω απο αυτήν, ώστε να "καταλαβαίνουν" και την κάθετη επιφάνεια της μάσκας αλλά και τις οριζόντιες επιφάνειες καπώ - πορτμπαγκάζ και τις κεκλιμένες των παρ-μπρίζ. Οι δε τερματικοί των πλευρικών βουρτσών τοποθετούνται έτσι ώστε να "αισθάνονται" το περίγραμμα της πλευρικής επιφάνειας του οχήματος. Οι διακόπτες αυτοί, κάθε φορά που ακουμπούν το αμάξωμα και ανάλογα με τη θέση που βρίσκεται η γέφυρα του πλυντηρίου αλλά και τη φάση εκτέλεσης του προγράμματος, "λένε" στο σύστημα πώς θα κινήσει τους βραχίονες (πάνω ή κάτω, δεξιότερα ή αριστερότερα και ανάποδα). Νομίζω οτι μια επίσκεψή σας σε δυο τρία πλυντήρια αυτοκινήτων θα σας βοηθήσει να καταλάβετε πολλά απο αυτά που γράφω εδώ...

----------


## sotisanis

> Οι βούρτσες σε ένα πλυντήριο, είναι 3 και τοποθετημένες μια οριζόντια για το βούρτσισμα των "οριζόντιων" επιφανειών του οχήματος (επάνω πλευρά καπώ, παρ-μπρίζ εμπρός-πίσω, πορτ-μπαγκάζ και ουρανός) και οι άλλες δύο δεξιά και αριστερά για το βούρτσισμα των πλευρών (οι τελευταίες έχουν και κάποια κλίση σε σχέση με την κατακόρυφο). Οι τερματικοί που "αισθάνονται" το όχημα, τοποθετούνται για τη μεν οριζόντια βούρτσα λίγο πιο μπροστά και κάτω απο αυτήν, ώστε να "καταλαβαίνουν" και την κάθετη επιφάνεια της μάσκας αλλά και τις οριζόντιες επιφάνειες καπώ - πορτμπαγκάζ και τις κεκλιμένες των παρ-μπρίζ. Οι δε τερματικοί των πλευρικών βουρτσών τοποθετούνται έτσι ώστε να "αισθάνονται" το περίγραμμα της πλευρικής επιφάνειας του οχήματος. Οι διακόπτες αυτοί, κάθε φορά που ακουμπούν το αμάξωμα και ανάλογα με τη θέση που βρίσκεται η γέφυρα του πλυντηρίου αλλά και τη φάση εκτέλεσης του προγράμματος, "λένε" στο σύστημα πώς θα κινήσει τους βραχίονες (πάνω ή κάτω, δεξιότερα ή αριστερότερα και ανάποδα). Νομίζω οτι μια επίσκεψή σας σε δυο τρία πλυντήρια αυτοκινήτων θα σας βοηθήσει να καταλάβετε πολλά απο αυτά που γράφω εδώ...



αυτο το πανω η κατω ειναι που με προβλιματιζει γιατι το αριστερα δεξια δεν εχουμε προβλημα ειναι ευκολο καθως οι πλευρες του αυτοκινητου δεν εχουν συμαντικες αυξομειωσεις.
δεν υπαρχει καποιος αλλος τροπος ετσι ωστε να καταλαβαινει που πρεπει να παει αν δηλαδη πρεπει να ανεβει η να κατεβει η βουρτα?

----------


## manolena

Μα, και οι διακόπτες για το πάνω κάτω δουλεύουν παρόμοια με τους πλαϊνούς!

----------


## sotisanis

ναι αλλα πως θα γινει? γιατι για τους πλαινους θα του πεις οταν δεν ακουμπαει προχωρα προς τα μεσα οταν ακουμπησει σταματα και τελος για τους πλαινους.
για το υψος πως θα το βαλεις να πλενει τον προφηλακτηρα στην συνεχεια να ανεβαινει κτλ? 
γιατι θα του πεις οταν βρεις συνεχισε σε εκεινο το υψος μετα θα πρεπει ομως να του πεις να ανεβει και οταν φτασει στο τζαμι θα πρεπει να ανεβει κτλ.
μηπως με φωτοκυτταρο ειναι καλυτερα?
η αλλη σκεψη ειναι να βαλεις εναν διαδρομο που θα περναει το οχημα και θα μετραει με αποστασιομετρο ανα καποια msec το υψος του αυτοκινητου μετα θα πηγαινει στην βουρτα και αυτη θα ακολουθει τις αποστασεις που ειχε κρατησει απο πριν για συγκεκριμενα sec. αλλα αυτο προυποθετει πολυ δουλεια.

----------


## manolena

Λοιπόν: το όχημα έχει αρχή και τέλος. Στη αρχή λοιπόν του προγράμματος, ο controller θα ξέρει οτι μόλις αισθανθεί το όχημα θα πρέπει να ανέβει προς τα πάνω, διότι ακολουθεί και υψηλότερη επιφάνεια (παρμπρίζ και ουρανός). Καθώς το όχημα προχωράει (ή η γέφυρα αντίθετα) ο αισθητήρας κάποια στιγμή θα "χάσει" την επιφάνεια απο κάτω του, που σημαίνει οτι μετά τον ουρανό ακολουθεί το πίσω παρμπρίζ και το πόρτμπαγκάζ. Άν ξαναχάσει την επιφάνεια απο κάτω του, σημαίνει οτι έφτασε η πίσω πλευρά του οχήματος. Κάπως έτσι. Αν πάς σε πλυντήριο, θα παρατηρήσεις οτι οι βραχίονες κάνουν μόνοι τους "δοκιμαστικές" κινήσεις προς το όχημα, για να το έχουν πάντα υπό παρακολούθηση.

----------


## sotisanis

> Λοιπόν: το όχημα έχει αρχή και τέλος. Στη αρχή λοιπόν του προγράμματος, ο controller θα ξέρει οτι μόλις αισθανθεί το όχημα θα πρέπει να ανέβει προς τα πάνω, διότι ακολουθεί και υψηλότερη επιφάνεια (παρμπρίζ και ουρανός). Καθώς το όχημα προχωράει (ή η γέφυρα αντίθετα) ο αισθητήρας κάποια στιγμή θα "χάσει" την επιφάνεια απο κάτω του, που σημαίνει οτι μετά τον ουρανό ακολουθεί το πίσω παρμπρίζ και το πόρτμπαγκάζ. Άν ξαναχάσει την επιφάνεια απο κάτω του, σημαίνει οτι έφτασε η πίσω πλευρά του οχήματος. Κάπως έτσι. Αν πάς σε πλυντήριο, θα παρατηρήσεις οτι οι βραχίονες κάνουν μόνοι τους "δοκιμαστικές" κινήσεις προς το όχημα, για να το έχουν πάντα υπό παρακολούθηση.



δεν υπαρχουν τερματικοι διακοπτες με κλιση? δηλαδη ετσι οπως προχωραει οταν ανεβει προς τα πανω ο βραχιονας του αισθηρα τοτε θα πρεπει να ανεβει και η βουρτα, στην συνεχεια θα συνεχισει κανονικα τον ουρανο και οταν βρει κενο θα αρχιζει να κατεβαινει προς τα κατω μεχρι δηλαδη να βρει τον πορτμπαγκαζ.  κατι τετοιο αλλα να παιρνει γωνια http://cgi.ebay.com/Arc-Shaped-Rolle...item3a672e0255

----------


## sotisanis

θελω στην ουσια ενα τερματικο με τρεις θεσεις, μια θεση που θα ειναι πατημενο μια θεση αριστερα που θα υποδηλωνει οτι πρεπει να ανεβει και μια θεση δεξια που θα υποδηλωνει οτι πρεπει να κατεβει.

----------


## manolena

Ας υποθέσουμε οτι η οριζόντια βούρτσα βρίσκεται χαμηλά, εμπρός απο τη μάσκα του οχήματος. Το όχημα αρχίζει να κινείται αργά και το μαστίγιο του limit switch ακουμπά τον προφυλακτήρα. Τότε ο βραχίονας θα ανέβει με μια μικρή κίνηση προς τα επάνω, γιατί το πρόγραμμα "ξέρει" οτι βλέπει την μπροστινή μάσκα του οχήματος. Αν στα επόμενα δευτερόλεπτα (πολύ λίγα, 1 εως 2) ξανα- ακουμπήσει το όχημα (ενώ αυτό κινείται εμπρός), θα πρέπει να ξανασηκωθεί ο βραχίονας με μεγαλύτερη ταχύτητα. Αναλόγως, μπορεί να σταματήσει και η κίνηση του οχήματος. Προχωρώντας το όχημα, ο βραχίονας κάνει μικροκινήσεις επάνω κάτω για να έχει στο πεδίο του το αυτοκίνητο. Σε αυτές τις μικροκινήσεις, κάποτε θα "χάνει" το όχημα, οπότε θα χαμηλώνει μέχρι να το ξανα αισθανθεί και κάποτε θα "βρίσκει" το όχημα, οπότε θα ανυψώνεται για να το αποφύγει. Ο διακόπτης πρέπει να τοποθετηθεί έτσι ώστε να αισθάνεται κάθετες, κεκλιμένες και οριζόντιες επιφάνειες. Επιμένω πως μια βόλτα σε ένα πλυντήριο, θα σε βοηθήσει πολύ...

----------


## sotisanis

τωρα ομως καταλαβα τι ακριβως εννοεις, δεν ειναι αρκετα δυσκολο ομως στον προγραμματισμο κατι τετοιο?
δεν εχω βρει καποιο παρομοιο προτζεκτ δυστυχως, γιατι κατι παρομοιο θα με βοηθουσε πολυ!
απο βδομαδα επιβαλλεται να παμε σε ενα πληντυριο αυτοκινητων

----------


## manolena

Ο προγραμματισμός είναι και λίγο φαντασία! Αν βάλεις το μυαλό να δουλέψει, θα βρείς άκρη. Και πάλι, μην ξεχνάς οτι κανείς μας δεν γεννήθηκε παντογνώστης. Το διάβασμα είναι ο καλύτερος τρόπος να τα βγάλεις πέρα και σε τέτοια δύσκολα προβλήματα.
Υ.Γ.: Τα Σαββατοκύριακα, τα πλυντήρια έχουν περισσότερη δουλειά! Μπορείς να κάνεις περισσότερες παρατηρήσεις...

----------


## sotisanis

σιγουρα θελει πολυ διαβασμα,θα λιωσουμε ολο το καλοκαιρι οπως καταλαβα!!!!ωραιες διακοπες θα κανουμε παλι!!!!

----------


## picdev

μην βιάζεσαι, δεν ξέρω σε ποια σχολή είσαι αλλα το μηχανολογικό κομμάτι είναι δύσκολο αν δεν έχεις ιδέα,στο δικό μου τμήμα δεν έχουμε κανένα μάθημα 
για μετάδοση κίνηση, αντίθετα με το τμήμα αυτοματισμού που έχει ξεχωριστό μάθημα.
Ξεκίνα με αυτό καλύτερα πρώτα ,με τη κατασκευή  που θα μπουν τα μοτέρ και ο προγραμματισμός είναι το πιο εύκολο,αν όπως λες ξέρεις απο C.
Θα δεις για αρχή πως κουνάς ένα μοτέρ και μετά πας βήμα βήμα

----------


## sotisanis

στο τμημα αυτοματισμου ειμαι, ευτυχως απο αυτο το κομματι εχουμε μαθει αρκετα πραγματα και μπορουμε να το υλοποιησουμε σχετικα ευκολα σε σχεση με το κομματι του προγραμματισμου,αν παντως καποιος εχει στα υποψιν του καποιο παρομοιο προτζεκτ ας κανει ενα κοπο να το ανεβασει

----------


## manolena

> μην βιάζεσαι, δεν ξέρω σε ποια σχολή είσαι αλλα το μηχανολογικό κομμάτι είναι δύσκολο αν δεν έχεις ιδέα,στο δικό μου τμήμα δεν έχουμε κανένα μάθημα 
> για μετάδοση κίνηση, αντίθετα με το τμήμα αυτοματισμού που έχει ξεχωριστό μάθημα.
> Ξεκίνα με αυτό καλύτερα πρώτα ,με τη κατασκευή  που θα μπουν τα μοτέρ και ο προγραμματισμός είναι το πιο εύκολο,αν όπως λες ξέρεις απο C.
> Θα δεις για αρχή πως κουνάς ένα μοτέρ και μετά πας βήμα βήμα



Αγαπητέ meandjerrygr,συνήθως τα εξαρτήματα που κινούν τους βραχίονες είναι πνευματικού τύπου έμβολα που εργάζονται με αέρα υπο πίεση και βαλβίδες σωλεινοειδούς ON-OFF. Οι βούρτσες μόνο έχουν κινητήρες για την περιστροφή και αυτούς καλά προστατευμένους απο τη υγρασία, που μεταδίδουν την κίνηση μέ αρθρωτούς άξονες στη βούρτσα.

----------


## sotisanis

δεν θα ηταν πιο ευκολο αν εβαζα πριν το συστημα με τις βουρτες ενα ακομα μερος οπου θα εκανε ληψη δεδομενων με αισθητηριο υπερυχων θα αποθηκευε αυτα τα δεδομενα και στην συνεχεια θα εδινε αυτα τα δεδομενα για να ακολουθησει η βουρτα αυτα τα υψη?
μου φαινεται τελικα πιο ευκολο κατι τετοιο αντι να κανω ολο αυτο που ειπες manolena.
κατι τετοιο ομως πως θα το εκανα?
εχω αγχωθει πολυ ρε παιδια

----------


## picdev

> Αγαπητέ meandjerrygr,συνήθως τα εξαρτήματα που κινούν τους βραχίονες είναι πνευματικού τύπου έμβολα που εργάζονται με αέρα υπο πίεση και βαλβίδες σωλεινοειδούς ON-OFF. Οι βούρτσες μόνο έχουν κινητήρες για την περιστροφή και αυτούς καλά προστατευμένους απο τη υγρασία, που μεταδίδουν την κίνηση μέ αρθρωτούς άξονες στη βούρτσα.



εγώ είχα σκεφτεί μοτερ με αλυσίδα που να κουνάει μπρος πισω τη κατασκευή, όπως ειπα ειμαι ασχετος απο μηχανολογικά, πνευματικό με αερα έχω δει, αλλά πως μπορει να κουναει τη κατασκευη μπρος πισω?Με τη πίεση του αερα? υπάρχουν έτοιμα κιτ ?

----------


## sotisanis

η κατασκευη θα ειναι ως εξης
κυλιομενος διαδρομος οπου θα αρχιζει ως εξης
ενα τοξο θα πεταει νερο οταν ενεργοποιηθει ενας τερματικος,θα σταματαει οταν απενεργοποιηθει
μετα θα υπαρχει τοξο για το χημικο αντιστοιχα το ιδιο
μετα θα ειναι οι βουρτες 
στην συνεχεια θα ειναι ο αερας 
και τελος θα ειναι εκεινα τα λαστιχα που μαζευουν τα νερα.

----------


## manolena

Δες λίγο αυτό εδώ:
 Αυτό είναι ένα κύκλωμα μέτρησης απόστασης με υπέρηχους. Δέχεται μια εντολή εκπομπής απο το κύκλωμα ελέγχου που θα κατασκευάσεις και επιστρέφει έναν παλμό που αντιστοιχεί στο χρόνο που χρειάζεται ο ήχος για να εκπεμφθεί και να επιστρέψει. Αν κάνεις τις κατάλληλες μετατροπές, θα βρείς πολύ εύκολα την απόσταση. Σημείωσε οτι θα χρειαστείς υπέρηχα αισθητήρια κλειστού τύπου σαν αυτά εδώ http://www.rapidonline.com/1/1/9678-...ansducers.html Ο κώδικας που χρειάζεται είναι αυτός εδώ:



```
;////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////
;//
;//    Ultrasonic rangefinder Software 
;//
;//    Private and Educational use only is permitted
;//    Commercial use of this software is prohibited.
;//
;////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////




    processor    12c508
    __config    0feeh        ; Internal Osc, WDT Enabled, not code protected
    include    "p12c508.inc"
#define    RAMSTART 07h


    radix    dec


#define trig    GPIO,0        ; trigger input from host
#define    pulse    GPIO,1        ; timing pulse output to host
#define    echo    GPIO,2        ; echo signals from comparitor
#define  nc    GPIO,3        ; Unused - do not connect.
#define    tx2    GPIO,4        ; Tx phase 2
#define    tx1    GPIO,5        ; Tx phase 1


#define _C    STATUS,C


;/////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////


    org    RAMSTART


loop        res    1    ; loop counter
dlyctr        res    1    ; delay counter
tone_cnt    res    1    ; count echo cycles
period        res    1    ; received burst cycle period from tmr0


;/////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////


    org     0           ;start address 0


    movwf    OSCCAL        ; use microchip's calibration value


    movlw    89h
    option            ;assign 1:2 prescaler to watchdog


    movlw    0dh
    tris    GPIO        ;GPIO 1, 4 & 5 are outputs
    movwf    0


    bcf    pulse


;////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////
;
; The main loop controls the range finder. In response to a low going trigger
; input, its calls "burst" to send out 8 cycles of 40khz. It then raises the
; pulse line so the host can begin timing.
; There is a choice of two tone detect routines, the simplest is currently set.
; It then clears the output pulse so the host can complete timing, and loops
; around to wait for the next cycle.
; If an echo is not detected then the watchdog timer will reset the PIC after
; about 30mS, and the pulse line will be cleared. Therefore a very long pulse
; should be interpreted as "nothing detected"


main:    clrwdt
    btfss    trig        ; wait for trigger signal from user to go high
    goto    main        ; from previous measurement.


m2:    clrwdt
    btfsc    trig        ; wait for trigger signal from user
    goto    m2


    call    burst        ; send the ultra-sonic burst
    bsf    pulse        ; start the output timing pulse
    
; OK, here's the cheap-n-easy way to detect the echo, just wait for a transition
; on the echo line. Though not really detecting a tone, it is very effective.
; The transducers provide the selectivity.
 
m1:    btfsc    echo
    goto    m1        ; wait for low
    bcf    pulse        ; end the output timing pulse


; And here is the "proper" tone detecter. It detects 3 cycles of 40khz to
; give a valid output. It works but is still experimental. It is not as effective
; as just detecting the first edge, particually in the first few cm.
;
;    call tone        ; validate 3 cycles of 40khz
;    bcf    pulse        ; end the output timing pulse
;


    goto    main


;////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////
;
; The burst routine generates an acurately times 40khz burst of 8 cycles.
; Since a 4Mhz PIC (1uS instruction rate) cannot gerenate timings of less
; than 1uS, the high half cycle is 12uS and the low half cycle 13uS.
; That's good enough.


burst:    clrf    loop
    movlw    8        ; number of cycles in burst
    movwf    loop


burst1:    movlw    0x10        ; 1st half cycle
    movwf    GPIO


    movlw    3        ; (3 * 3inst * 1uS) -1uS = 8uS 
    movwf    dlyctr        ; 8uS + (4*1uS) = 12uS
burst2:    decfsz    dlyctr,f
    goto    burst2


    movlw    0x20
    movwf    GPIO
    movlw    2        ; (2 * 3inst * 1uS) -1uS = 5uS 
    movwf    dlyctr        ; 5uS + (8*1uS) = 13uS
burst3:    decfsz    dlyctr,f
    goto    burst3
    nop
    decfsz    loop,f
    goto    burst1


    movlw    0x00        ; set both drives low
    movwf    GPIO


    retlw    0


;////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////
;
; The timing for this routine is critical. Our little PIC is only chugging
; along at 4Mhz, or 1uS per instruction. The longest path though this code
; is 19uS, out of the 25uS available - thats tight and why I only wait for a
; low on the echo line and not a high as well.


tone:    clrf    TMR0


t1:    btfsc    echo
    goto    t1        ; wait for low


    movfw    TMR0
    clrf    TMR0
    movwf    period        ; store timer0 value


    movlw    21        ; if(period>22 && period<30) 
    subwf    period,w
    btfss    _C
    goto    t2
    movlw    30
    subwf    period,f
    btfsc    _C
    goto    t2


    decfsz    tone_cnt,f    ; 25uS period OK, so 
    goto    t1        ; if not yet 3 of them, keep looking
    retlw    0        ; else - success - return
    
t2:    movlw    3        ; failed to detect 25uS period, so reset tone detect
    movwf    tone_cnt    ; to 3 and keep looking
    goto    t1


;////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////


    end


;////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////
```

----------


## sotisanis

δεν ξερω τι να πω πραγματικα!!!!!!!εισαι θεος!!!!!!
αυτα πρεπει να ειναι πολυ καλα. μεσα στον κωδικα δεν βγαζει την αποσταση?
πρεπει να βαλω μεσα τον τυπο?
απο εκει και περα ομως πως θα το βαλω να κραταει τα δεδομενα και να τα δινει οταν θα ενεργοποιηθει η βουρτα?
ειναι εφικτο κατι τετοιο?

----------


## manolena

> εγώ είχα σκεφτεί μοτερ με αλυσίδα που να κουνάει μπρος πισω τη κατασκευή, όπως ειπα ειμαι ασχετος απο μηχανολογικά, πνευματικό με αερα έχω δει, αλλά πως μπορει να κουναει τη κατασκευη μπρος πισω?Με τη πίεση του αερα? υπάρχουν έτοιμα κιτ ?



Όχι, η κίνηση του οχήματος θα γίνεται με τη βοήθεια κινητήρα με μειωτήρα για αύξηση της ροπής. Η κίνηση των βραχιόνων γίνεται με πνευματικά έμβολα, η περιστροφή των βουρτσών με κινητήρες και τα υπόλοιπα (άνοιγμα - κλείσιμο νερών, σαπουνιού) με βαλβίδες. Χρειάζεται επίσης και ένα μεγάλο fan με αρκετή παροχή αέρα για το στέγνωμα... Ρε παιδιά, κανένα πιο εύκολο project δε βρίσκατε να φτιάξετε;  :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol:

----------


## sotisanis

> Όχι, η κίνηση του οχήματος θα γίνεται με τη βοήθεια κινητήρα με μειωτήρα για αύξηση της ροπής. Η κίνηση των βραχιόνων γίνεται με πνευματικά έμβολα, η περιστροφή των βουρτσών με κινητήρες και τα υπόλοιπα (άνοιγμα - κλείσιμο νερών, σαπουνιού) με βαλβίδες. Χρειάζεται επίσης και ένα μεγάλο fan με αρκετή παροχή αέρα για το στέγνωμα... Ρε παιδιά, κανένα πιο εύκολο project δε βρίσκατε να φτιάξετε;




δεν λες καλα που το δεχτηκαν? οταν τους λεγαμε να βαλουμε και αλλα πραγματα μεσα αλλα να ειμαστε τρια ατομα μας ακυρωσανε!!!!

----------


## manolena

> δεν ξερω τι να πω πραγματικα!!!!!!!εισαι θεος!!!!!!
> αυτα πρεπει να ειναι πολυ καλα. μεσα στον κωδικα δεν βγαζει την αποσταση?
> πρεπει να βαλω μεσα τον τυπο?
> απο εκει και περα ομως πως θα το βαλω να κραταει τα δεδομενα και να τα δινει οταν θα ενεργοποιηθει η βουρτα?
> ειναι εφικτο κατι τετοιο?



Ο κώδικας αυτός, είναι μόνο για τη λειτουργία του μετρητή, δηλαδή εκτελεί τις ρουτίνες που χρειάζονται για να εκπεμφθεί μια παλμοσειρά υπερήχων όταν δεχθεί ένα high στην είσοδο TRIG και να συλληφθεί απο το δέκτη. Ακολούθως, ο μ/ε στέλνει ένα high στην έξοδο ECHO που θα τον χρησιμοποιήσει ο κεντρικός μ/ε του συστήματος για να υπολογίσει την απόσταση. Εδώ θα πρέπει να φτιάξεις ρουτίνες υπολογισμού και μετατροπής σε απόσταση του χρόνου που χρειάζεται η ηχώ να επιστρέψει.

----------


## sotisanis

και για να κραταει μνημη και στην συνεχεια να δινει τα δεδομενα στην βουρτα πως λες να το κανω? πραγματικα με εχετε σωσει ρε παιδια!!!!!!!!!!!!!
πραγματικα και παλι ευχαριστω

----------


## manolena

Το σύστημα θα είναι interactive με τα υπέρηχα και τους βραχίονες. Θα πρέπει να παίρνεις πολύ τακτικά μετρήσεις απόστασης και να τις συγκρίνεις με μια σταθερά. Αν υπερβαίνουν αυτή, θα πρέπει να λές στο βραχίονα να κατέβει, αν υπολείπονται, θα πρέπει να λές στον βραχίονα να ανέβει. Όλα αυτά με μικρές κινήσεις όμως, που θα πρέπει να ρυθμιστούν μετά απο πολλές δοκιμές. Επιμένω όμως οτι μπορεί να έχεις προβλήματα λόγω της ομίχλης, του θορύβου και της υγρασίας.

----------


## picdev

οταν γραφεις ενα προγραμμα σε C , και κανεις καποιες πραξεις πως κραταει τα δεδομενα το pc?
εχει ram ο μΕ και μνημη flash αν χρειαστεις , να αποθηκευσεις κατι ενω κλεισει το ρευμα αλλα δεν σου χρειαζεται

----------


## picdev

> Το σύστημα θα είναι interactive με τα υπέρηχα και τους βραχίονες. Θα πρέπει να παίρνεις πολύ τακτικά μετρήσεις απόστασης και να τις συγκρίνεις με μια σταθερά. Αν υπερβαίνουν αυτή, θα πρέπει να λές στο βραχίονα να κατέβει, αν υπολείπονται, θα πρέπει να λές στον βραχίονα να ανέβει. Όλα αυτά με μικρές κινήσεις όμως, που θα πρέπει να ρυθμιστούν μετά απο πολλές δοκιμές. Επιμένω όμως οτι μπορεί να έχεις προβλήματα λόγω της ομίχλης, του θορύβου και της υγρασίας.



Αν παρει αρχικα μετρήσεις πχ, 10 μετρήσεις μετα με ενα βηματικό μοτερ δεν μπορει να δώσει και τις ανάλογες εντολες?
με λιγη προσπαθεια πιστευω οτι μπορει να γινει, ακόμα πιο ευκολα , αν βαλεις τις μεταλικες βεργες ,τις ντύσεις με λάστιχο και μολις ακουμπανε στο αυτόκινιτο θα σταματαει εκει το μοτερ

----------


## sotisanis

> Το σύστημα θα είναι interactive με τα υπέρηχα και τους βραχίονες. Θα πρέπει να παίρνεις πολύ τακτικά μετρήσεις απόστασης και να τις συγκρίνεις με μια σταθερά. Αν υπερβαίνουν αυτή, θα πρέπει να λές στο βραχίονα να κατέβει, αν υπολείπονται, θα πρέπει να λές στον βραχίονα να ανέβει. Όλα αυτά με μικρές κινήσεις όμως, που θα πρέπει να ρυθμιστούν μετά απο πολλές δοκιμές. Επιμένω όμως οτι μπορεί να έχεις προβλήματα λόγω της ομίχλης, του θορύβου και της υγρασίας.



αν αντι τετοιου αισθητηριου χρησιμοποιησουμε αισθητηρα leizer? θελει να του βαζω να παιρνει μετρησεις καθε λιγα msec και στην συνεχεια αυτες τις μετρησεις να τις συγκρινω με την σταθερα (ως συγκριση λεω να βαλω την πρωτη μετρηση δηλαδη την μετρηση του καπο)

----------


## manolena

Θα χρειαστείς σίγουρα EEPROM για αποθήκευση σταθερών παραμέτρων του συστήματος αλλά και μεταβλητών άν πρέπει να το κάνεις με ρυθμιζόμενες παραμέτρους λειτουργίας.

----------


## sotisanis

> Αν παρει αρχικα μετρήσεις πχ, 10 μετρήσεις μετα με ενα βηματικό μοτερ δεν μπορει να δώσει και τις ανάλογες εντολες?
> με λιγη προσπαθεια πιστευω οτι μπορει να γινει, ακόμα πιο ευκολα , αν βαλεις τις μεταλικες βεργες ,τις ντύσεις με λάστιχο και μολις ακουμπανε στο αυτόκινιτο θα σταματαει εκει το μοτερ



αυτο με τις μεταλικες βεργες δεν το καταλαβα τι εννοεις να κανω

----------


## manolena

> αν αντι τετοιου αισθητηριου χρησιμοποιησουμε αισθητηρα leizer? θελει να του βαζω να παιρνει μετρησεις καθε λιγα msec και στην συνεχεια αυτες τις μετρησεις να τις συγκρινω με την σταθερα (ως συγκριση λεω να βαλω την πρωτη μετρηση δηλαδη την μετρηση του καπο)



Αισθητήρα laser τι ακριβώς εννοείς;

----------


## sotisanis

αισθητηρας με laser που μετραει την αποσταση οπως δηλαδη με υπερυχους. (θα μου πεις θα εχω προβλημα με το τζαμι αλλα το πολυ πολυ καλυπτουμε τα τζαμακι με ταινια η με κατι αλλο και τελος αυτο)

kati tetoio alla sto poly pio ftino http://cgi.ebay.com/SICK-DME5000-113...item27bb53c30d

----------


## picdev

> αυτο με τις μεταλικες βεργες δεν το καταλαβα τι εννοεις να κανω



αν βάλεις τους οπτοδιακόπτες με τις μακριές μεταλικές βέργες, και στην άκρη τους βαλεις λαστιχο, καουτσουκ που δεν γρατζουνανε το αυτοκινητο,
μόλις πλησιαζει η βουρτσα η βεργα θα προπορευεται πχ 20 ποντους, μολις ακουμπαει το αυτοκίνητο σταματαει να πλησιαζει η βουρτσα και αρχιζει το πλυσιμο

----------


## sotisanis

> αν βάλεις τους οπτοδιακόπτες με τις μακριές μεταλικές βέργες, και στην άκρη τους βαλεις λαστιχο, καουτσουκ που δεν γρατζουνανε το αυτοκινητο,
> μόλις πλησιαζει η βουρτσα η βεργα θα προπορευεται πχ 20 ποντους, μολις ακουμπαει το αυτοκίνητο σταματαει να πλησιαζει η βουρτσα και αρχιζει το πλυσιμο



ναι αλλα το προβλημα ειναι στο ανεβοκατεβασματα του αυτοκινητου εκε πως θα γινει?

----------


## manolena

> αισθητηρας με laser που μετραει την αποσταση οπως δηλαδη με υπερυχους. (θα μου πεις θα εχω προβλημα με το τζαμι αλλα το πολυ πολυ καλυπτουμε τα τζαμακι με ταινια η με κατι αλλο και τελος αυτο)
> 
> kati tetoio alla sto poly pio ftino http://cgi.ebay.com/SICK-DME5000-113...item27bb53c30d



Και έχεις σκοπό να δώσεις $599 για να κάνεις μια μέτρηση; Πάρε καλύτερα αυτό http://shop.ebay.com/i.html? _from=R40&_trksid=p5197.m570.l1313&_nkw=SRF04&_sac  at=See-All-Categories που κάνει ακριβώς τα ίδια με αυτό που σου περιέγραψα πιο πάνω...

----------


## sotisanis

ναι αλλα οπως ειπες θα εχουμε προβλημα λογω του ηχου και της υγρασιας. και οχι δεν εχω σκοπο να δωσω τοσα για ενα α :Biggrin: ισθητηριο :Smile:

----------


## manolena

Και με οπτικά αισθητήρια έχω την εντύπωση οτι θα έχεις πρόβλημα...

----------


## sotisanis

θα μπορουσα τοτε να βαλω αντιστοιχα εξω (πιο μακροια) ενα τετοιο συστημα και στην συνεχεια να μπαινει μεσα και να κανει την δουλεια με τα υπαρχωντα δεδομενα.

----------


## manolena

Σωτήρη, άκουσε λοιπόν. Προσωπική μου άποψη είναι η χρήση μηχανικών αισθητηρίων και ειδικότερα αυτού του τύπου limit switches που περιγράψαμε το απόγευμα. Είναι πολύ πιο αναίσθητα σε τέτοιο περιβάλλον και συνεπώς αρκετά πιο αξιόπιστα απο τα υπέρηχα και τα laser. Συνδύασε αυτό με καλές παρατηρήσεις απο πλυντήρια που θα επισκευθείς και συμπεράσματα που θα βγάλεις και θα κάνεις τη ζωή σου πολύ πιο εύκολη. Εγώ τρομάζω πιο πολύ με τη μηχανική κατασκευή παρά με τα ηλεκτρονικά - ηλεκτρικά συστήματά του...

----------


## sotisanis

> Σωτήρη, άκουσε λοιπόν. Προσωπική μου άποψη είναι η χρήση μηχανικών αισθητηρίων και ειδικότερα αυτού του τύπου limit switches που περιγράψαμε το απόγευμα. Είναι πολύ πιο αναίσθητα σε τέτοιο περιβάλλον και συνεπώς αρκετά πιο αξιόπιστα απο τα υπέρηχα και τα laser. Συνδύασε αυτό με καλές παρατηρήσεις απο πλυντήρια που θα επισκευθείς και συμπεράσματα που θα βγάλεις και θα κάνεις τη ζωή σου πολύ πιο εύκολη. Εγώ τρομάζω πιο πολύ με τη μηχανική κατασκευή παρά με τα ηλεκτρονικά - ηλεκτρικά συστήματά του...



εγω τρομαζω με τον προγραμματισμο και οχι με την κατασκευη!!! επομενως θα βαλουμε μηχανικο αισθητηριο αλλα αυτο που δυσκολευομαι να καταλαβω ειναι πως θα γινει το ανεβοκατεσμα.μου φαινεται το πιο δυσκολο κομματι

----------


## sotisanis

σκεφτομαι κατι τετοιο http://cgi.ebay.com/Arc-Shaped-Rolle...item3a672e0255  αλλα να εχει τρεις θεσεις δηλαδη να δινει εντολη το ενα ακρο για επανω το αλλο ακρο για κατω και το συνεχομενο πατημα προς τα μεσα να δειχνει οτι παλι καλα και πρεπει να συνεχισει ετσι

----------


## manolena

Εμένα μου φαίνεται αρκετά πιο εύκολο απο ότι δείχνει. Μελέτησε την ανάδραση που πρέπει να έχει το σύστημα στις "επαφές" ή "μη επαφές" με το όχημα και θα βρείς την άκρη. Βέβαια και η εκδρομή στα πλυντήρια είναι απαραίτητη. Ο διακόπτης που αναφέρεις πιο πάνω δεν έχει καμμιά διαφορά απο έναν με μεγάλο μαστίγιο που δίνει και στις δυο κατευθύνσεις επαφή. Αν μπορείς να έχεις στα χέρια σου έναν τερματικό ορίου διαδρομής ανελκυστήρα με ροδάκι, θα καταλάβεις.

----------


## sotisanis

> Εμένα μου φαίνεται αρκετά πιο εύκολο απο ότι δείχνει. Μελέτησε την ανάδραση που πρέπει να έχει το σύστημα στις "επαφές" ή "μη επαφές" με το όχημα και θα βρείς την άκρη. Βέβαια και η εκδρομή στα πλυντήρια είναι απαραίτητη.



καλα η εκδρομη επιβαλλεται αυτες τις μερες. ετσι οπως το σκεφτομαι μπορει να γινει η να ακυρωσω κατι τετοιο?
και θα με αφησουν να δω πως δουλευει.

----------


## manolena

Γιατί να μην σε αφήσουν; Εξήγησέ τους το λόγο και νομίζω οτι μπορούν να καταλάβουν. Βέβαια, στη διεύθυνση, όχι στον Abdul που πλένει τα αυτοκίνητα...

----------


## sotisanis

αχαχαχαχαχαχχααχαχααχαχχα

----------


## manolena

Α, και ενημέρωσέ μας για εξελίξεις στο θέμα... Είναι αρκετά ενδιαφέρον έτσι κι αλλιώς...

----------


## sotisanis

καλα εννοειται οτι θα ενημερωσω. οταν το φτιαξουμε θα βαλουμε και video μεσα, να σε ρωτησω κατι ακομα, εχεις υποψην σου καποιο project με visual basic για εποπτικο ελεγχο του μηχανηματος? γιατι δεν βρηκα κατι τετοιο πουθενα. εχει εδω μεσα ενα link αλλα ειναι νεκρο

----------


## manolena

Όχι, δεν ξέρω κάτι... Αυτό πρέπει να το φτιάξεις μάλλον μόνος σου, ακριβώς στα μέτρα της εφαρμογής...

----------


## sotisanis

εννοειται οτι θα το φτιαξουμε στα μετρα μας απλα λεω αν υπαρχει κατι εστω και με μια εισοδο εξοδο για να δουμε την διαδικασια θελουμε

----------


## manolena

Δεν έχω κάτι συγκεκριμένο... Θα προσπαθήσω να βρώ... Αυτά όμως, απο αύριο γιατί είμαστε και μεγάλοι άνθρωποι και χρειαζόμαστε και λίγο ύπνο, αντίθετα απο εσάς τα πιτσιρίκια που βράζει το αίμα σας...

----------


## sotisanis

σε χιλιο ευχαριστω για ολα!!!!!! καληνυχτα και καλη ξεκουραση!!

----------


## picdev

εμεις τα πιτσιρικια δεν εχουμε δουλειες και κοιμομαστε τη μερα :Biggrin:

----------


## sotisanis

> εμεις τα πιτσιρικια δεν εχουμε δουλειες και κοιμομαστε τη μερα




μηπως εσυ meandjerrygr εχεις κατι στα υποψην σου για δημιουργια εποπτικου ελεγχου (scada)

----------


## picdev

Εγώ γραφω προγραμματα σε java, δεν μου φενεται δυσκολο να υλοποιηθει, καθε φορα που θα κανει μια λειτουργια ο μΕ θα στελενει 
με UART στο pc καποια δεδομενα, μετα στο προγραμμα θα εμφανιζονται οι αναλογες πληροφοριες

----------


## sotisanis

> Εγώ γραφω προγραμματα σε java, δεν μου φενεται δυσκολο να υλοποιηθει, καθε φορα που θα κανει μια λειτουργια ο μΕ θα στελενει 
> με UART στο pc καποια δεδομενα, μετα στο προγραμμα θα εμφανιζονται οι αναλογες πληροφοριες



δεν εχουμε μαθει ομως τιποτα απο java!!

----------


## picdev

μπορεις να δοκιμασεις με VB σιγουρα θα ειναι πιο ευκολο

----------


## sotisanis

> μπορεις να δοκιμασεις με VB σιγουρα θα ειναι πιο ευκολο



ναι το ξερω οτι θα ειναι πιο ευκολα απλα ψαχνω καποιο ετοιμο project που να εχει ακομα και μια εισοδο δεν με νοιαζει ποσες ετσι ωστε να δω τι ακριβως κανει.

----------


## stom

Πρεπει να αρχισεις λιγο το διαβασμα και τις  παρατηρησεις και να μην τα βλεπεις ολα επιφανειακα και στο ποδι....
Θες να πεις οτι ξεκινησατε ενα τετοιο project ΧΩΡΙΣ να πατε να το δειτε να δουλευει απο κοντά? 
Χωρις να θελω να σε απογοητευσω πολυ, εχεις πολυ δρομο να καλυψεις για να αρχισεις να συζητας ΠΩΣ προγραμματιστικά θα κανεις υλοποιηση.
Εχεις ποτέ γράψει οτιδήποτε που να κανει αυτοματο ελεγχο?
Μιλαμε για απλα πραγματα.. Να πατας ενα κουμπι και να αναβει ενα led. ( Το επομενο βημα ειναι να βγαινει μια χοντρή, αλλα αυτο εχει μηχανολογικες δυσκολιες...)
Εχεις συνδεσει ποτέ εναν mc με ενα pc σειριακά και να δοκιμασεις να τα κανεις να ανταλλα?ξουν δεδομενα? (το να ζωγραφισουν ερχεται μετά).
Αν αντιμετωπιζετε και την μηχανολογικη κατασκευη με την ιδια ελαφροτητα, οσο ειναι καιρος, βρειτε κατι αλλο να κανετε. Δεν προκειται να τελειωσετε ΠΟΤΕ.

Αν παλι επιμενετε, τοτε ξεκινηστε να σκεφτεστε πως θα το μοντελοποιησετε ωστε να μπορει να φτιαχτει κομματι κομματι και ΧΩΡΙΣ μηχανολογικη κατασκευη.
Ενα φυσιολογικο κοστος αναπτυξης ενος τετοιου πραγματος  απο το 0, ειναι της ταξεως των 500.000 ευρω.

----------


## manolena

Δες μερικά παραδείγματα εφαρμογών VB με μερικά είδη μ/ε σε αυτές τις διευθύνσεις:

http://www.planet-source-code.com/vb/scripts/ShowCode.asp?txtCodeId=31818&lngWId=1

http://www.planet-source-code.com/vb/scripts/ShowCode.asp?txtCodeId=3367&lngWId=1

http://www.8051projects.info/vb6.asp

http://www.rentron.com/PicBasic/PIC_USB.htm

http://www.seattlerobotics.org/encod...6/16csscnt.htm

----------


## chip

θα συμφωνίσω με τον stom με μία εξαίρεση, το κόστος μπορεί να είναι 500.000 ευρώ για ένα προτότυπο που θα βγεί στην παραγωγή, για εκπαιδευτικούς σκοπούς όμως πιστεύω οτι μπορεί να γίνει ποιο απλό και σημαντικά φθηνότερο... ας πούμε 50000 ευρώ (πάλι πάρα πολλά για να τα δώσει ένα εκπαιδευτικό ίδρυμα για μια πτυχιακή).

----------


## stom

Μα για πρωτοτυπο που θα βγει σε παραγωγη μιλησα.. Ετσι για να εχουμε μια αισθηση για τι πραγμα μιλαμε.
Ο λογος που το ειπα ειναι για λογους σχολιασμου αν ο σενσορας θα ενοχλειται απο την υγρασια και αλλες τετοιες λεπτομερειες που σε επιπεδο πτυχιακης δεν εχουν και τοση σημασια, ή εν πασει περιπτωσει, ανηκουν στη κατηγορια "βελτιστοποιηση".

Προσωπικα θα εφτιαχνα το μηχανισμο κινησης με lego και θα εβαζα ενα αυτοκινητακι απο αυτα με διαστασεις γυρω στα 20cm, και θα το προσπαθουσα με διακοπτες επαφης. Η λογικη και ο κωδικας θα ειναι ο ιδιος, εαν ποτε το εφαρμοσει κανεις σε πραγματικες διαστασεις το μονο που θα χρειαστει να ρυθμισει ειναι τις σταθερες χρονου που εξαρτωνται απο την αδρανεια, τις ροπες και την ταχυτητα του εκαστοτε μηχανικου συστηματος.

ΥΓ Απο πότε χρηματοδοτουνται οι πτυχιακες?

----------


## manolena

Ο stom έχει δίκιο... Για να ασχοληθεί κάποιος με την κατασκευή εξ' αρχής μιας τέτοιας εφαρμογής, χρειάζεται κατ' αρχήν πολύ σοβαρή μελέτη κάποιων πρωτοτύπων που ήδη εργάζονται με αυτό τον τρόπο, μια εκπόνηση σε επίπεδο μοντέλου των απαιτήσεων και εφαρμογή τους σε κλίμακα και βέβαια, πολλή δουλειά σε τομείς που απο ό,τι καταλαβαίνω, δεν έχετε ξαναασχοληθεί ποτέ, όπως για παράδειγμα τη συνεννόηση ενός υπολογιστικού συστήματος με έναν μ/ε με σειριακή μετάδοση δεδομένων. Το να θέλεις να κάνεις μια πλατφόρμα ελέγχου ολόκληρου αυτοματισμού απο υπολογιστή δέν είναι και τόσο απλό, αν δεν ξέρεις πρώτα πως μπορείς να μεταφέρεις ένα byte δεδομένων απο τη μια πλευρά στην άλλη, ανάβοντας έστω μερικά LED ή ανοιγοκλείνοντας κάποιο ρελέ. Έχω την εντύπωση πως η επιλογή αυτής της εργασίας είναι άθλος για να επιτευχθεί απο κάποιους χωρίς μεγάλη εμπειρία αλλά και υπόβαθρο γνώσης όλων των προηγούμενων ετών σπουδών. Αυτά τα λέει κάποιος που ούτε κάν το έχει σπουδάσει το αντικείμενο, αλλά μπορεί να καταλάβει απο εμπειρία χρόνων ερασιτεχνισμού τη δυσκολία όλων αυτών.-

Εξαιρετικά φιλικά, 
Μάνος

----------


## sotisanis

παιδια σας ευχαριστω ολους για τις παρατηρησεις σας, ηθελα να ρωτησω το εξης: θα μπορουσαν οι βουρτες να ανεβαινουν και να κατεβαινουν με μηχανικο τροπο?δηλαδη με καποιο ειδους ελατηριο οπου οταν θα βρισκει εμποδιο θα ενεβαινει βηματικα προς τα επανω? ευχαριστω πολυ!

----------


## sotisanis

βρηκα αυτο http://www.pantron.de/en/application...schranken.html  και αυτο http://www.pantron.de/en/products/li...schranken.html

αλλα το θεμα ειναι πως θα το προγραμματισω και δεν εννοω τον κωδικα εννοω σαν διαγραμμα πως θα του λεω να δουλεψει?
επισης για την κατασκευη τα περισσοτερα υλικα τα εχουμε οπως επισης και το πως θα την στησουμε το ξερουμε καθως εχουμε σε αυτο το θεμα τον καθηγητη μας που θα μας καθοδηγησει για το γενικο στησιμο

----------


## manolena

> βρηκα αυτο http://www.pantron.de/en/application...schranken.html  και αυτο http://www.pantron.de/en/products/li...schranken.html
> 
> αλλα το θεμα ειναι πως θα το προγραμματισω και δεν εννοω τον κωδικα εννοω σαν διαγραμμα πως θα του λεω να δουλεψει?
> επισης για την κατασκευη τα περισσοτερα υλικα τα εχουμε οπως επισης και το πως θα την στησουμε το ξερουμε καθως εχουμε σε αυτο το θεμα τον καθηγητη μας που θα μας καθοδηγησει για το γενικο στησιμο



Σωτήρη, αυτό που βρήκες είναι ένα είδος οπτικού interrupter με ρυθμιζόμενη απόσταση του ανακλαστήρα απο τον εκπομπό φωτός (τέτοιοι υπάρχουν σε εκτυπωτές για να μπορούν να καταλαβαίνουν τα τέρματα διαδρομής της κεφαλής εκτύπωσης). Μάλλον είναι άσχετο με όλα τα παραπάνω.
Σε ό,τι αφορά αυτό που λές με το ελατήριο, να θυμάσαι οτι ένα τέτοιο αποθηκεύει ενέργεια, οπότε είναι αρκετά δυσκολότερο να ελέγξεις την αδράνεια της επαναφοράς με απλό τρόπο, όπως θα έκανες τον έλεγχο χωρίς ελατήριο...

----------


## sotisanis

> Σωτήρη, αυτό που βρήκες είναι ένα είδος οπτικού interrupter με ρυθμιζόμενη απόσταση του ανακλαστήρα απο τον εκπομπό φωτός (τέτοιοι υπάρχουν σε εκτυπωτές για να μπορούν να καταλαβαίνουν τα τέρματα διαδρομής της κεφαλής εκτύπωσης). Μάλλον είναι άσχετο με όλα τα παραπάνω.
> Σε ό,τι αφορά αυτό που λές με το ελατήριο, να θυμάσαι οτι ένα τέτοιο αποθηκεύει ενέργεια, οπότε είναι αρκετά δυσκολότερο να ελέγξεις την αδράνεια της επαναφοράς με απλό τρόπο, όπως θα έκανες τον έλεγχο χωρίς ελατήριο...



καταλαβα!!!
αν ομως βαλω δυο τετοια τερματικα http://cgi.ebay.com/Coiled-Spring-Ac...item5ae0ca9511 λιγο πιο μπροστα απο τις βουρτες και πιο πανω και βαλω το ενα (ας θεσουμε τους αξονες χ y) στον αξονα +χ δηλαδη να βλεπει η μυτη μπροστα και το αλλο στον αξονα -y και βλεπει η μυτη κατω. και του πω οταν το κατω βρισκει τοτε συνεχισε σε αυτο το υψος, στην συνεχεια οταν φτασει στο τζαμι θα βρει αυτο που βλεπει μπροστα αρα θα του πω οταν βρει το μπροστα τοτε ανεβαινε ανα καποια msec προς τα επανω (βηματικα ωστε να μην βρισκει) στην συνεχεια για το κατεβασμα θα του πω οταν δεν βρισκει το κατω τοτε κατεβα βηματικα προς τα κατω μεχρι να βρει. πως σου φαινεται η σκεψη μου?

----------


## manolena

Είναι κοντά σε αυτά που σου έγραφα εχθές για τα limit switches με το μαστίγιο, τοποθετημένα στους βραχίονες των βουρτσών. Το θέμα όλο απο εκεί και πέρα είναι η διαχείρηση της πληροφορίας που προέρχεται απο αυτούς.

----------


## sotisanis

τι εννοεις δηλαδη? δεν καταλαβα

----------


## manolena

Λέω πως η διαχείρηση της πληροφορίας που θα δίνουν αυτοί οι διακόπτες στο σύστημα ελέγχου πρέπει να είναι τέτοιο ώστε οι βραχίονες να κινούνται όπως πρέπει ανάλογα με την κίνηση του οχήματος (σταδιακό ανέβασμα όταν το όχημα "μπαίνει" προς το πλυντήριο και σταδιακό κατέβασμα όταν "βγαίνει") αλλά και να μπορεί να τους κινεί με ελαφρές κινήσεις πάνω-κάτω για να έχει το όχημα σε συνεχή επαφή. Μάλλον σήμερα πήγατε για μπάνιο και δεν είδατε ένα πλυντήριο, έτσι; :Lol:

----------


## sotisanis

οχι δεν ειναι αυτο απλα δινω μαθημα αυριο και δεν προλαβα να πανε να δουμε. ομως βρηκα τα σχεδια απο ενα πληντυριο αυτοκινητων μιας εταιρειας. αλλα δεν ξερω πως να τα ανεβασω εδω
einai pdf

----------


## manolena

Αποθήκευσέ το κάπου στον υπολογιστή σου πρώτα και μετά κάνε το συνημμένο σε μύνημα. Ο διαχειριστής ανεβάζει .pdf αρχεία.

----------


## sotisanis

το ενα ειναι αυτο  http://www.karcher.gr/gr/Products/ep...1/15340010.htm 
οδηγίες χρήσης προϊόντων
σε καποια στιγμη στα ελληνικα δειχνει ακριβως που ειναι τα αισθητηρια στην σελιδα 170 κοντα
το αλλο το ανεβαζω μεσω rapidshare γιατι ειναι αρκετα μεγαλο
οριστε και το αλλο 
https://rapidshare.com/files/2146082..._catalogue.pdf

----------


## manolena

Απο το parts catalogue μπορείς να καταλάβεις και την πολυπλοκότητα ενός τέτοιου συστήματος. Βλέπω οτι υπάρχουν limit switches, πνευματικοί actuators για την κίνηση των βραχιόνων, υδραυλικοί κινητήρες για την περιστροφή των βουρτσών και βλέπω οτι έχει και μαγνητικούς αισθητήρες για την παρουσία του οχήματος, αλλά δεν καταλαβαίνω για ποιά υποσυστήματα χρειάζονται.

----------


## sotisanis

και εγω δεν μπορω να καταλαβω πως ακριβως γινεται η κινηση των βουρτσων εννοω αναλογα με το οχημα. αν προσεξεις ομως στο αλλο θα δεις οτι εχει φωτοκυταρα στις φυσουνες επανω. μηπως δηλαδη μπορει να γινει καπως ετσι ωστε να αναγνωριζει το μηκος του οχηματος με φωτοκυταρα αλλα απο τα πλαγια?

----------


## manolena

Βλέπω εδώ και ώρα δεκάδες video στο youtube με πλυντήρια αυτοκινήτων... Δεν μπορώ να βγάλω άκρη με σαφή τρόπο. Πρέπει οπωσδήποτε να δείς απο κοντά ένα...

----------


## chip

θα μπορούσε να αντιλαμβάνεται το εμπόδιο (αυτοκίνητο) και να μετακινεί τις βούρτσες ανάλογα με τη δύναμη που δέχονται οι βούρτσες χτυπώντας στο αυτοκίνητο ενώ περιστρέφονται με κάποια ταχύτητα. Αυτό θα μπορούσε να γίνει είτε μετρόντας το ρεύμα του κινητήρα είτε με ένα μηχανισμό με ελατήριο σαν αυτό που δείχνει να συγκρατεί τις βούρτσες. Όταν πλησιάζει το μπράτσο με τις βούρτσες δέχεται δύναμη και υποχωρεί χάρη στο ελατήριο. Η πληροφορία αυτή διαβιβάζεται στο Servo και αυτό ρυθμίζει τη θέση της βούρτσας ώστε να πετύχει συγκεκριμένη δύναμη που θα πιέζει το ελατήριο. Έτσι ούτε θα χτυπίσει ο μηχανισμός το αυτοκίνητα ούτε θα απομακρυνθει τόσο ώστε να χαειδεύει η βούρτσα το αυτοκίνητο και να μην το καθαρίζει. Ταυτόχρονα μπορεί να υπάρχει ένα δεύτερο αισθητηριο (πχ μαγνητικό) ώστε αν πλησιάσει υπερβολικά ο μηχανισμός στο αυτοκινητο (πχ λόγω βλάβης του servo) να απομακρύνει άμεσα τη βούρτσα.
Νομίζω οτι ακόμα και ο μηχανισμός αυτό θα μπορούσε από μόνος του να είναι μία πτυχιακή και ανάλογα με τις λεπτομέριες του servo ίσως και δημισιεύσιμη σε διεθνές περιοδικό αυτομάτου ελέγχου ή σε συνέδρειο.

----------


## manolena

Οι βραχίονες που συγκρατούν τις βούρτσες είναι συνήθως πνευματικού τύπου, δηλαδή διαθέτουν servo-έμβολα που δουλεύουν με πίεση αέρα. Είναι κάπως δύσκολο να έχουν ανάδραση τέτοια συστήματα σε τυχόν αντίσταση που θα βρούν απο τις βούρτσες ενάντια στο όχημα.

----------


## sotisanis

> θα μπορούσε να αντιλαμβάνεται το εμπόδιο (αυτοκίνητο) και να μετακινεί τις βούρτσες ανάλογα με τη δύναμη που δέχονται οι βούρτσες χτυπώντας στο αυτοκίνητο ενώ περιστρέφονται με κάποια ταχύτητα. Αυτό θα μπορούσε να γίνει είτε μετρόντας το ρεύμα του κινητήρα είτε με ένα μηχανισμό με ελατήριο σαν αυτό που δείχνει να συγκρατεί τις βούρτσες. Όταν πλησιάζει το μπράτσο με τις βούρτσες δέχεται δύναμη και υποχωρεί χάρη στο ελατήριο. Η πληροφορία αυτή διαβιβάζεται στο Servo και αυτό ρυθμίζει τη θέση της βούρτσας ώστε να πετύχει συγκεκριμένη δύναμη που θα πιέζει το ελατήριο. Έτσι ούτε θα χτυπίσει ο μηχανισμός το αυτοκίνητα ούτε θα απομακρυνθει τόσο ώστε να χαειδεύει η βούρτσα το αυτοκίνητο και να μην το καθαρίζει. Ταυτόχρονα μπορεί να υπάρχει ένα δεύτερο αισθητηριο (πχ μαγνητικό) ώστε αν πλησιάσει υπερβολικά ο μηχανισμός στο αυτοκινητο (πχ λόγω βλάβης του servo) να απομακρύνει άμεσα τη βούρτσα.
> Νομίζω οτι ακόμα και ο μηχανισμός αυτό θα μπορούσε από μόνος του να είναι μία πτυχιακή και ανάλογα με τις λεπτομέριες του servo ίσως και δημισιεύσιμη σε διεθνές περιοδικό αυτομάτου ελέγχου ή σε συνέδρειο.




πραγματικα εισαι καταπληκτικος υστερα απο επικοινωνια που ειχαμε με εναν τεχνικο της εταιρειας Karcher (την αναφερω γιατι μας εξυπηρετησαν αμεσως,χθες εστειλα το μηνυμα και σημερα ηρθε η απαντηση) μου ειπε το εξης

"Η οριζόντια βούρτσα, όπως επίσης και οι δύο κάθετες, αντιλαμβάνονται την ασκούμενη 
πίεση στο αυτοκίνητο από τα (Α) αμπέρ που τραβάει ο κινητήρας περιστροφής.
Ωστόσο υπάρχουν και κάποιες άλλες λεπτομέρειες στη διαδικασία της περιστροφής και της ανύψωσης της 
οριζόντιας βούρτσας. 
Στον οριζόντιο στεγνωτήρα η ανύψωση γίνεται μέσω φωτοκυττάρων.
Αυτά τα πολύ λίγα. Το θέμα είναι πολύ μεγάλο."

----------


## picdev

Αλλο μια εταιρεία που έχει ένα team 100 μηχανικών και άλλο 3 φοιτητές, κατα τη γνώμη που άσε τα πραγματικά πλυντήρια και φτιάξε κάτι απλό
η λύση με τους διακόπτες με ελλατήριο πιστεύω ότι είναι η καλύτερη, επίσης μπορείς να χρησημοποιήσεις και τρανζιστορ υπερύθρων ,
που βλέπουν αντικείμενα σε κοντινές αποστάσεις, έχουν πομπό και δέκτη υπερύθρων,

----------


## sotisanis

> Αλλο μια εταιρεία που έχει ένα team 100 μηχανικών και άλλο 3 φοιτητές, κατα τη γνώμη που άσε τα πραγματικά πλυντήρια και φτιάξε κάτι απλό
> η λύση με τους διακόπτες με ελλατήριο πιστεύω ότι είναι η καλύτερη, επίσης μπορείς να χρησημοποιήσεις και τρανζιστορ υπερύθρων ,
> που βλέπουν αντικείμενα σε κοντινές αποστάσεις, έχουν πομπό και δέκτη υπερύθρων,



ειμαστε 2 φοιτητες αλλα πως θα χρησιμοποησουμε τα τρανζιστορ υπερυθρων θα εχουμε προβλημα στο ανεβοκατεβασμα,επισης αντι για πνευματικο συστημα εχουμε σκεφτει να ανεβοκαταινει η βουρτα με την βοηθεια πλαινου ιμαντα η αλυσιδας, δεν ειναι δηλαδη εφικτο να βαλουμε μοτερ που πχ χωρις καμοια αντισταση το μοτερ υψος για την βουρτσα δουλευει στα 2Α  αν συναντησει εμποδιο δηλαδη να πιεζει το οχημα για να καθαριζει θα δουλευει στα 2,3 Α και οταν παει να σμπροξει κι αλλο τοτε να δουλευει πχ στα 2,5 Α αρα θα του λες οταν 2Α τοτε κατεβα κι αλλο βηματικα μετα οταν 2,3Α τοτε μεινε εκει που εισαι και μετα οταν 2,5Α τοτε ανεβα βηματικα μεχρι να φτασεις τα 2,3Α κτλ.

ειναι πολυ δυσκολο κατι τετοιο?εμεις σκεφτομαστε να βαλουμε ενα moter απο φραπεδιερα πχ εχετε να προτεινετε εσεις καποιο καλυτερο μοτερ?

----------


## stom

Καλες και οι φραπεδιερες.
Πλυντηριο δεν ξερω αν θα γινει, απο καφε ομως θα ειστε κομπλε.
Παντως εγω αμαξι δεν βαζω σε τετοιο συστημα...
Η καταναλωση ρευματος ειναι μια ενδειξη, απεχει ομως πολυ απο την ακριβεια που θελεις.
Και κανεις δεν σου εγγυαται οτι η μεταβολη στο φορτιο οφειλεται μονο στο πλησιασμα στο αυτοκινητο.
Αν για οποιοδηποτε λογο, η μπαρα που πλενει στραβωσει ελαφρα το ρευμα θα μεταβληθει.
Η μηχανολογικη ακριβεια και κυριως η επαναληψιμοτητα που χρειαζεσαι για τετοια εφαρμογη ειναι δυσκολη και ακριβη.

----------


## sotisanis

> Καλες και οι φραπεδιερες.
> Πλυντηριο δεν ξερω αν θα γινει, απο καφε ομως θα ειστε κομπλε.
> Παντως εγω αμαξι δεν βαζω σε τετοιο συστημα...
> Η καταναλωση ρευματος ειναι μια ενδειξη, απεχει ομως πολυ απο την ακριβεια που θελεις.
> Και κανεις δεν σου εγγυαται οτι η μεταβολη στο φορτιο οφειλεται μονο στο πλησιασμα στο αυτοκινητο.
> Αν για οποιοδηποτε λογο, η μπαρα που πλενει στραβωσει ελαφρα το ρευμα θα μεταβληθει.
> Η μηχανολογικη ακριβεια και κυριως η επαναληψιμοτητα που χρειαζεσαι για τετοια εφαρμογη ειναι δυσκολη και ακριβη.



οποτε τι προτεινεις να κανουμε? και πως θα μπορεσουμε να εχουμε την σωστη εδνειξη της καταναλωσης?

----------


## sotisanis

πριν ενας συναδελφος ειπε να το κανουμε με ελατηριο αν μπορει καποιος να εξηγησει την διαδικασια? και θα ηθελα να ρωτησω το εξης που θα βρω μοτερ αριστεροστροφο δεξιοστροφο για να γινεται το ανεβασμα και το κατεβασμα? επισης ειναι προτειμοτερο με εμβολο η με  ιμαντα να γινεται το ανεβοκατεσμα?

----------


## stom

Μα αυτο δεν ειπα πριν? Οτι πρακτικα δεν γινεται...
Αν θες να τελειωσει το project ποτέ, βρες ενα ετοιμο μετρητη αποστασης πχ εναν που να βγαζει 4-20ma, φτιαξε και ενα πλατω που να κινηται με δυο μοτερ/κοχλιες στον αξονα μηκους και πλατους, και δωσε βαση στο software.
Πλυντηρια αυτοκινητων υπαρχουν εδω και χρονια..
(αυτοκινητα για πλυσιμο δεν ξερω αν θα υπαρχουν, αλλα αυτο ειναι αλλο θεμα...)

----------


## sotisanis

> Μα αυτο δεν ειπα πριν? Οτι πρακτικα δεν γινεται...
> Αν θες να τελειωσει το project ποτέ, βρες ενα ετοιμο μετρητη αποστασης πχ εναν που να βγαζει 4-20ma, φτιαξε και ενα πλατω που να κινηται με δυο μοτερ/κοχλιες στον αξονα μηκους και πλατους, και δωσε βαση στο software.
> Πλυντηρια αυτοκινητων υπαρχουν εδω και χρονια..
> (αυτοκινητα για πλυσιμο δεν ξερω αν θα υπαρχουν, αλλα αυτο ειναι αλλο θεμα...)



ναι αλλα το θεμα ειναι πως θα δουλεψει το αισθητηριο? δηλαδη πως θα του πεις οτι οταν το υψος ειναι τοσο τοτε ανεβα?
λες να το κανω προγραμματισμενα δηλαδη οτι το αυτοκινητο παει ως εξης:
κατω πανω κατω? και να τελειωσει το θεμα?

----------


## picdev

Ρε παιδία μία πτυχιακή εργασία κάνουν τα παιδιά , δεν είναι μηχανολόγοι, ηλεκτρονικοί,ηλεκτρολόγοι, για να κάνουν το τέλειο σύστημα που θα το πουλήσουν αύριο,
έτσι και αλλιώς δεν γίνεται, και λόγω χρημάτων και λόγω γνώσεων
Λοιπόν sotisinis υπάρχει ένα αισθητήριο που έχει πομπό και δέκτη υπερύθρων,έχει και μία βίδα απο πίσω που μπορείς να ρυθμίσεις σε τι απόσταση θα βγάζει έξοδο 5v
τη ρυθμίζεις εσύ πχ  στα 20cm, πλησιάζει ο βραχίωνας και μόλις ο αισθητήρας βγάλει 5v σταματάει το μοτερ γιατί έχει φτάσει στα 20cm, μπορείς να βάλεις και ένα δευτερό αισθητήριο για ασφάλεια, ή και ένα limit swich για να αποφύγεις να συγκρουστεί με το αυτοκίνητο σε περίπτωση λάθους

βέβαια καλύτερα υπερήχους γιατί το υπέρυθρο επηρεάζεται απο τη θερμότητα,εγώ θα το έβαζα σαν 2ο αισθητήριο για ασφάλεια,
επίσης τώρα θυμήθηκα μια κατασκευή μέλους του φόρουμ που μέτραγε το πετρέλαιο της δεξαμενής με αισθητήρα υπερήχων,
άρα δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα με το υγρό στοιχείο, θα κάνει και εκεί αντανάκλαση

αυτός είναι για απόσταση ασφαλείας,λειτουργείς σε πολύ κοντινές αποστάσεις 500mm
http://www.trossenrobotics.com/store...IR-Sensor.aspx

αυτός πχ βγάζει αναλογική είσοδο (τάση) ανάλογα την απόσταση
http://www.sparkfun.com/products/242

----------


## sotisanis

> Ρε παιδία μία πτυχιακή εργασία κάνουν τα παιδιά , δεν είναι μηχανολόγοι, ηλεκτρονικοί,ηλεκτρολόγοι, για να κάνουν το τέλειο σύστημα που θα το πουλήσουν αύριο,
> έτσι και αλλιώς δεν γίνεται, και λόγω χρημάτων και λόγω γνώσεων
> Λοιπόν sotisinis υπάρχει ένα αισθητήριο που έχει πομπό και δέκτη υπερύθρων,έχει και μία βίδα απο πίσω που μπορείς να ρυθμίσεις σε τι απόσταση θα βγάζει έξοδο 5v
> τη ρυθμίζεις εσύ πχ  στα 20cm, πλησιάζει ο βραχίωνας και μόλις ο αισθητήρας βγάλει 5v σταματάει το μοτερ γιατί έχει φτάσει στα 20cm, μπορείς να βάλεις και ένα δευτερό αισθητήριο για ασφάλεια, ή και ένα limit swich για να αποφύγεις να συγκρουστεί με το αυτοκίνητο σε περίπτωση λάθους
> 
> βέβαια καλύτερα υπερήχους γιατί το υπέρυθρο επηρεάζεται απο τη θερμότητα,εγώ θα το έβαζα σαν 2ο αισθητήριο για ασφάλεια,
> επίσης τώρα θυμήθηκα μια κατασκευή μέλους του φόρουμ που μέτραγε το πετρέλαιο της δεξαμενής με αισθητήρα υπερήχων,
> άρα δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα με το υγρό στοιχείο, θα κάνει και εκεί αντανάκλαση
> 
> ...





ναι αλλα το προβλημα που εχουμε ειναι πως θα καταλαβαινει την προηγουμενη στιγμη αν ηταν κατω η επανω ο κινητηρας, μια σκεψη ειναι να το κανουμε να μετραει πριν το πλυσιμο και να στελνει τα δεδομενα στην eeprom στην συνεχεια οταν θα μπει σε λειτουργια η βουρτσα να δινει αυτα τα δεδομενα στον κινητηρα και να οδηγειται ο κινητηρας με αυτα τα δεδομενα, εχεις συναντησει ξανα κατι παρομοιο?

----------


## stom

Προφανως και οχι. Τετιου ειδους αυτοματισμοι πρεπει να μετρανε παντα επιτοπου, ειναι θεμα αρχης. Και αμα γλιστρισει κανενας ημαντας? Πηδηξει κανα δοντι ενα γραναζι? Φανταζεσαι τι θα γινει μετα?
Παιξε με κατι που να μετραει αποσταση. Εχεις πολλα να μαθεις, και εχει και ευκολοτερη λογικη. Οι πατεντες στηριζονται σε πολυ συγκεκριμενες παραδοχες, που για να τις κανεις πρεπει να εχεις πειρα στο θεμα. 
Δες εδω τι εφτιαξε καποιος με δυο σερβο και ενα αισθητηρα..


http://www.sparkfun.com/products/8958 
http://img413.imageshack.us/img413/2867/pointscan.jpg 

Παρε κατι τετοιο και πειραματισου... Οσο και να το κοιτας δεν προκειται να προχωρησει μονο του

----------


## sotisanis

> Προφανως και οχι. Τετιου ειδους αυτοματισμοι πρεπει να μετρανε παντα επιτοπου, ειναι θεμα αρχης. Και αμα γλιστρισει κανενας ημαντας? Πηδηξει κανα δοντι ενα γραναζι? Φανταζεσαι τι θα γινει μετα?
> Παιξε με κατι που να μετραει αποσταση. Εχεις πολλα να μαθεις, και εχει και ευκολοτερη λογικη. Οι πατεντες στηριζονται σε πολυ συγκεκριμενες παραδοχες, που για να τις κανεις πρεπει να εχεις πειρα στο θεμα. 
> Δες εδω τι εφτιαξε καποιος με δυο σερβο και ενα αισθητηρα..
> 
> 
> http://www.sparkfun.com/products/8958 
> http://img413.imageshack.us/img413/2867/pointscan.jpg 
> 
> Παρε κατι τετοιο και πειραματισου... Οσο και να το κοιτας δεν προκειται να προχωρησει μονο του



δειχνει απλα μονο μια φωτογραφια δεν υπαρχει καποιο βιντεο που να το δειχνει πως δουλευει, αρα αποκλειουμε το ενδεχομενο να παιρνει μετρησεις απο πιο πριν και παμε στο να περνει μετρησεις εκεινη την χρονικη στιγμη και οπως καταλαβαινω η κινηση θα πρεπει να γινει με 2 σερβοκινητηρες.

----------


## sotisanis

για δες κατι τετοιο? http://efxa.org/2010/06/29/arduino_l...rvo/#more-1632

----------


## sotisanis

κατι που με προβληματιζει ειναι πως θα κανεις ελεγχο της προηγουμενης θεσης,δηλαδη πως θα καταλαβει οτι πρεπει να ανεβει το μοτερ, η να κατεβει,φοβαμαι μην τυχον και γινει μπερδεμα.

----------


## stom

Τι το θες το video?
Πρωτα μπουσουλαμε, μετα περπαταμε και μετα τρεχουμε.
Ξεκινα να ασχολεισαι με κατι "απλο". Φτιαξε κατι με ενα απλο μοτερ με ροδες που να διατηρει σταθερη την αποσταση απο ενα εμποδιο, σε μια διασταση μονο.
Μετακινωντας το εμποδιο, το μοτερ θα απομακρυνεται η θα πλησιαζει.
Μηχανολογικα ειναι ευκολο κατι τετοιο, θα το βρεις ετοιμο στα μαγαζια με εξαρτηματα για ρομποτακια.
Οταν το φτιαξεις αυτό σε μια διασταση, θα προσθεσεις και δευτερη. Εντωμεταξυ θα εχεις βρει οτι χρειαζεσαι περι οδηγησης μοτερ, ελεγχου κατευθυνσης, κλπ, αλλα κυριως θα εχεις στα χερια σου ενα συστημα αναπτυξης που θα το κατεχεις.
Το να συζηταμε οτιδηποτε αλλο πιο συνθετο στη φαση που βρισκεσαι ειναι μαλλον ασκοπο..

Αυτο που βρηκες ειναι σε arduino.. Κατι ελεγες για pic.

----------


## sotisanis

αν βρουμε σε arduino τοτε θα καταλαβουμε την λογικη και θα παμε σε pic να το υλοποιησουμε,μα εμας σε μια διασταση μας ενδιαφερει μονο (μονο για το υψος ειναι το προβλημα) αυτο που μας προβληματιζει ειναι ακριβως αυτο που λες πως θα κανουμε το μοτερ να απομακρυνεται η να πλησιαζει,αυτο ειναι το θεμα που σκαλωνω,

----------


## stom

Μεγαλη μπουκια να φας.....
Φτιαχτε το με arduino. Καλο θα ειναι και ετσι. 
Τι παει να πει σκαλωνεις? Αν μιλαμε για μοτερ dc με ενα απλο H bridge εχεις ελεγχο κατευθυνσης. Ο σενσορας σου δινει μια ταση αναλογα με την αποσταση...
Ευκολακι...

----------


## sotisanis

εισαι ηλεκτρονικος και τα βλεπεις ευκολα!!!!! τι ειναι το απλο H bridge γιατι εγω ουτε το απλο ξερω ουτε το συνθετο!! ναι ο σενσορας σου δινει μια ταση αναλογα με την αποσταση αλλα 
οπως το σκεφτομαι τωρα θα πρεπει να του πεις πως οταν ταση τοσο ανεβα τοση αποσταση αλλα πως θα καταλαβει σε ποια αποσταση πρεπει να φτασει δηλαδη ποση αποσταση πρεπει να διανυσει με βαση την προηγουμενη θεση του, εκτος και αν του το πεις τυποπυημενα δηλαδη πας ανα καθε mv και του πεις σε τοσα mv να εισαι σε εκεινη την θεση, αλλα πως θα ξερει ο κινητηρας οτι πρεπει να ανεβει αλλο τοσο αποσταση θα πρεπει να γνωριζει την αμεσως προηγουμενη και να αφαιρει την ζητουμενη αποσταση απο την προηγουμενη,σωστα?

----------


## stom

Καλα εγω ειμαι μπακαλης, μην το ψαχνεις.... Υπαρχουν ετοιμα H bridge για οδηγηση moter dc, google it.
Μηπως υπαρχει πουθενα τι εχετε διδαχθει, γιατι δεν βλεπω να καταληγουμε πουθενα.....
Η διαδικασια ελεγχου ειναι συνεχης. Εκτελεις συνεχως ενα loop. Ας υποθεσουμε οτι μετακινειται το αντικειμενο και θελουμε να κρατησουμε σταθερη αποσταση. Με το που μεταβαλεται η ταση απο το σενσορα ξεκινας το μοτερ με τη σωστη κατευθυνση και ξαναμετρας αποσταση. Συνεχιζεις να κινεις το μοτερ μεχρι η τιμη απο το σενσορ ξαναγινει ιδια με την αρχικη. Αν η τιμη γινει μεγαλυτερη, αντιστρεφεις τη φορα και επαναλαμβανεις το loop.
Το συστημα θα περνει μια νεα μετηρηση τουλαχιστον ανα 100msec...
Ευκολακι.

ΥΓ. Σε πληρη αναπτυξη τετοιου ειδους loop υλοποιουνται με interrupts και αλλα τετοια ομορφα, αλλα ειπαμε.. πρωτα μπουσουλαμε.

----------


## picdev

προγραμματιστικά το κάνεις, το παρακάτω είναι απο δικιά μου εργασία με ένα μοτέρ που έχει ποντεσιόμετρο (η πρώτη μου εργασία με pic)
για να ενημερώνεται για τη θέση που βρίσκεται(pont2=ταση ποντεσιομέτρου), 
το ίδιο θα κάνεις και εσύ, μόνο εκεί που λέει pont2<15 θα έχεις την τιμή του αισθητήρα απόστασης για 25cm, μολις γίνει 25cm η απόσταση θα σταματήσει να πλησιάζει γιατί θα βγεί απο το while, άρα δεν θα κάνει και βήματα το moter

 while ( pont2 < 15)
     {

     Front(); //sinartisi gia na kanei to dc moter ena vima gia 200ms
     Break(); // sinartisi freno,(frenarei o moter)
      pontRead(); // sinartisi pou diavazei to pontesimetro, kai enimerwnei th metavliti pont2
}

για Η bridge δες το l293-l293d υπάρχουν και πιο μεγάλα για μεγάλα μοτερ με πολλά A


πιο πολύ μου έκοβε στο προγραμματισμό παρά στα ηλεκτρονικά, ηλεκτρονικά ξέρω τα πολύ βασικά και άμα δεις τις ερωτήσεις μου στο forum θα καταλάβεις, παρόλα αυτά φτιάχνω διάφορα με όχι ιδιαίτερη δυσκολία.
Βέβαια το πήρα απο την αρχή 1 μήνα διαβαζα το βιβλίο της mikroC  και προσπαθούσα να καταλάβω το κώδικα , τα ηλεκτρονικά
μετά έψαχνα στο google πως θα κινήσω ένα μοτερ,μετά πως διαβάζει αναλογικά ο pic,που θα βρω ποντεσιόμετρο, το κύκλωμα του διαιρέτη τάσης κτλ... μετά τι μετατροπές θέλει αυτό που διαβάζεις το AD converter και παει λέγοντας,
Τελος πολλούς πειραματισμούς με το προγραμματισμό,πχ δεν το φρέναρα (δεν έβαζα τη συνάρτηση break) και δεν σταμάταγε ποτέ το μοτερ, αυτό μου πήρε 4 μέρες να το βρω, άλλο c του pc και άλλο ενα πραγματικό σύστημα υπάρχουν παράγοντες που δεν τις έχεις σκεφτεί

----------


## sotisanis

> Καλα εγω ειμαι μπακαλης, μην το ψαχνεις.... Υπαρχουν ετοιμα H bridge για οδηγηση moter dc, google it.
> Μηπως υπαρχει πουθενα τι εχετε διδαχθει, γιατι δεν βλεπω να καταληγουμε πουθενα.....
> Η διαδικασια ελεγχου ειναι συνεχης. Εκτελεις συνεχως ενα loop. Ας υποθεσουμε οτι μετακινειται το αντικειμενο και θελουμε να κρατησουμε σταθερη αποσταση. Με το που μεταβαλεται η ταση απο το σενσορα ξεκινας το μοτερ με τη σωστη κατευθυνση και ξαναμετρας αποσταση. Συνεχιζεις να κινεις το μοτερ μεχρι η τιμη απο το σενσορ ξαναγινει ιδια με την αρχικη. Αν η τιμη γινει μεγαλυτερη, αντιστρεφεις τη φορα και επαναλαμβανεις το loop.
> Το συστημα θα περνει μια νεα μετηρηση τουλαχιστον ανα 100msec...
> Ευκολακι.
> 
> ΥΓ. Σε πληρη αναπτυξη τετοιου ειδους loop υλοποιουνται με interrupts και αλλα τετοια ομορφα, αλλα ειπαμε.. πρωτα μπουσουλαμε.




αυτα ειναι τα μαθηματα που κανουμε http://www.autom.teithe.gr/gr/

αλλα αυτο το ευκολακι δεν μπορω να το βλεπω εμενα μου φαινεται βουνο!!!!!
τωρα ομως κατι καταλαβα πως περιπου πρεπει να το υλοποιησω!!!

----------


## sotisanis

το θεμα ομως ειναι ρε παιδια οτι δεν ειναι σιγουρο το μεγεθος του αυτοκινητου. δηλαδη το 25cm δεν ειναι τοσο σιγουρο οτι θα ειναι τοσο σε ολα τα αυτοκινητα γιατι αλλο υψος εχει το τζιπ αλλα το μινι κουπερ

----------


## picdev

25cm αποσταση απο το αυτόκινητο, αφού ο αισθητήρας θα μετράει απόσταση που έχει ο βραχίωνας απο το αυτόκινητο
απο μένα πάντως πιο πολλά ηλεκτρονικά έχεις κάνει

----------


## sotisanis

α καταλαβα τι εννοεις!!!

----------


## Gant

sotisanis, ανέβασε ένα δείγμα της δουλειάς που έχετε κάνει μέχρι τώρα.
Αυτό ίσως σας βοηθήσει, γιατί έχω την εντύπωση ότι έχετε κολλήσει.

Δεν είναι κακό, μου συνέβη και στη διπλωματική και στη διατριβή.
Πολλές απορίες μού λύθηκαν όταν απλά συζήτησα με άλλους τί είχα κάνει μέχρι εκείνη τη στιγμη.

Καλή συνέχεια!

----------


## sotisanis

μεχρι αυτη την στιγμη εχουμε κανει ενα διαγραμμα με το τι θα χρειαστουμε και πως θα δουλευει.αν ειναι θα το σκαναρω και θα το ανεβασω.

----------


## θοδωρης46

> με avr ειναι πιο ευκολα δηλαδη?μπορω να προγραμματισω πιο ευκολα? αν ειναι να βαλουμε avr.



Δεν ξερω πιο ειναι πιο ευκολο,συμφωνω με τον storm οποιο ξερεις καλυτερα ειναι πιο ευκολο.Παντος σαν οδηγω εχεις το www.AVRfreaks.com που βοηθανε παρα πολυ τα παιδια..

----------


## θοδωρης46

> Ο Arduino είναι μια πλατφόρμα ελέγχου με πυρήνα έναν μ/ε AVR εξοπλισμένο με bootloader που μπορεί να προγραμματίζεται μέσω USB και ενός Java παραθυρικού περιβάλλοντος πολύ εύκολα. Διαθέτει (ανάλογα με το μοντέλο) αρκετές ψηφιακές εισόδους/ εξόδους αλλά και μερικές αναλογικές εισόδους για μετρήσεις. Με τη χρήση έτοιμων βιβλιοθηκών και παραδειγμάτων, μπορείς να φτιάξεις πολλά ενδιαφέροντα πράγματα και στη συγκεκριμένη εφαρμογή σου αρκετά απο τα συστήματα ελέγχου και μετρήσεων.
> Τα limit switches έχουν ρυθμιστικές διατάξεις και μπορούν να προσαρμοστούν ανάλογα με την περίσταση και το μοντέλο, ακριβώς στο αντικείμενο ελέγχου.



ειναι καλη λυση το arduino πολλα ετοιμα προγραμματα θα παιδευτεις λιγοτερο

----------


## θοδωρης46

πιστευω με τοσα που εχουν γραφτει για αυτο το θεμα ειναι μια πτυχιακη απο μονη της   :Lol:

----------


## sotisanis

παιδια σκεφτομαστε να το κανουμε με arduino και αν πει τιποτα ο καθηγητης δεν πειραζει,(που δεν νομιζω να πει) το θεμα ειναι αν ειναι ευκολο στον προγραμματισμο και αν μπορουμε να χρησιμοποησουμε c++. οτι παραδειγματα εχετε και παρομοια προτζεκτ για το εργο που θελουμε να κανουμε με χαρα να τα δεχτουμε!!!!!

----------


## manolena

Γειά σας ρε πλυντηριάδες!!! Λοιπόν, ακούστε: με τον Arduino θα γλυτώσετε απο μπελάδες του τύπου κάνε initialization, στήσε καταχωρητές, I/O κ.τ.λ. Υπάρχουν πολλά παραδείγματα και έτοιμες βιβλιοθήκες για όλες τις λειτουργιες που θέλετε να ενσωματώσετε. Το θέμα είναι οτι πρέπει να τα συρράψετε μεταξύ τους όλα για να δέσουν... Για τη γλώσσα, θα δείτε οτι είναι πολύ εύκολο να γράψετε και πάνω στις απαιτήσεις του Arduino με C. Θέλει και λίγο διάβασμα, πιστεύω τα αγγλικά σας να είναι καλά.
Δές λίγο εδώ, μπορεί να πάρεις καμμιά ιδέα... http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=55759

----------


## sotisanis

> Γειά σας ρε πλυντηριάδες!!! Λοιπόν, ακούστε: με τον Arduino θα γλυτώσετε απο μπελάδες του τύπου κάνε initialization, στήσε καταχωρητές, I/O κ.τ.λ. Υπάρχουν πολλά παραδείγματα και έτοιμες βιβλιοθήκες για όλες τις λειτουργιες που θέλετε να ενσωματώσετε. Το θέμα είναι οτι πρέπει να τα συρράψετε μεταξύ τους όλα για να δέσουν... Για τη γλώσσα, θα δείτε οτι είναι πολύ εύκολο να γράψετε και πάνω στις απαιτήσεις του Arduino με C. Θέλει και λίγο διάβασμα, πιστεύω τα αγγλικά σας να είναι καλά.
> Δές λίγο εδώ, μπορεί να πάρεις καμμιά ιδέα... http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=55759



ωραια αρα θα χρειαστουμε ενα τετοιο αναπτυξιακο? http://www.mikroe.com/eng/categories...avr-compilers/ ?

τι εννοεις, δηλαδη θα βρουμε παρομοια παραδειγματα και θα μπορεσουμε να τα συνδεσουμε ολα μαζι?πολυ πιο ευκολα απο pic? καπου διαβασα οτι γινεται ο προγραμματισμος με c++ ισχυει?

----------


## manolena

Όχι, μπορείτε να βρείτε τον Arduino ανάλογα βέβαια και με το μέγεθος που χρειάζεστε εδώ: http://www.internetnow.gr/agora/sear...Arduino+boards

Οι πλατφόρμες Arduino διατίθενται σε διάφορα "μεγέθη" ανάλογα με τον μ/ε που έχουν και τα I/O's που διαθέτουν στον χρήστη. Επειδή αυτό που σκέφτεστε έχει πολλές απαιτήσεις (έλεγχος βαλβίδων, κινητήρων, ενδείξεις, μετρήσεις αναλογικού σήματος, είσοδοι) θα έλεγα οτι το μεγαλύτερο μοντέλο Arduino Mega θα μπορούσε να σας βολέψει. Τα άλλα είναι μικρότερα και έχουν λίγες εισόδους-εξόδους. Το καλό με τον Arduino είναι οτι μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί αυτόνομα χωρίς αναπτυξιακό τύπου Mikroelektronika και προγραμματίζεται "on the fly" απο ένα καλώδιο USB και έναν υπολογιστή, γιατί έχει φορτωμένο bootloader. Μπορείτε να του προσθέσετε βοηθητικές πλακέτες (shields) ή να φτιάξετε δικά σας shields, ανάλογα με τις ανάγκες σας. Παράδειγμα, μια τέτοια βοηθητική πλακέτα οδήγησης κινητήρα, είναι αυτή: http://shieldlist.org/ruggedcircuits/motor
Η γλώσσα προγραμματισμού είναι C++ και έχει άπειρα παραδείγματα ανοιχτού κώδικα.

----------


## sotisanis

ειναι δηλαδη ετοιμη η πλακετα αυτο εννοεις?δεν χρειαζεται να βαλουμε πχ ρελε κτλ?

----------


## sotisanis

επισης μπορουμε να συνδεσουμε στην συνεχεια κατι τετοιο http://www.internetnow.gr/agora/61-d...eiver-mos.html ετσι ωστε να μπορουμε να δημιουργησουμε εποπτικο ελεγχο μεσω visual basic η γινεται κατευθειαν με αυτο επισης θελω να ρωτησω κατι ακομα μπορουμε στην συνεχεια να βαλουμε και κατι τετοιο ετσι ωστε να λειτουργει με bluetooth http://www.internetnow.gr/agora/arduino/13-bt.html εννοω μπορει να ειναι επεκτασιμο? και τελος μπορουμε στην συνεχεια να το στησουμε το mega μονοι μας επανω πχ σε μια πλακετα σε περιπτωση δηλαδη που μας την πει ο καθηγητης

----------


## manolena

To πρώτο shield με το DMX control, δεν νομίζω οτι έχει εφαρμογή εδώ στο πλυντήριο. Για το άλλο, μπορείς να κάνεις τηλεμετρία παραμέτρων συστήματος με σύνδεση χωρίς καλώδια με το σύστημα ελέγχου σου. Είναι αρκετά επεκτάσιμο, μέχρι να σου τελειώσουν τα I/O's... αλλά μπορείς να κάνεις και πολλές δουλειές ταυτόχρονα. Μπορείς να πάρεις τον ίδιο μ/ε, να του φορτώσεις τον bootloader και να φτιάξεις δική σου πλακέτα με όλα αυτά επάνω, ή άλλες εισόδους - εξόδους. Είναι λίγο δύσκολος στο κόλλημα (!!!!)

----------


## sotisanis

> To πρώτο shield με το DMX control, δεν νομίζω οτι έχει εφαρμογή εδώ στο πλυντήριο. Για το άλλο, μπορείς να κάνεις τηλεμετρία παραμέτρων συστήματος με σύνδεση χωρίς καλώδια με το σύστημα ελέγχου σου.



αρα με αυτο δεν μπορουμε να δημιουργησουμε εποπτικο ελεγχο ? ενννοω μονο με το arduino mega. επισης το arduino mega εχει επανω ρελε η πρεπει να φτιαξουμε εμεις πλακετα ξεχωριστη με τα ρελε?

----------


## manolena

> ειναι δηλαδη ετοιμη η πλακετα αυτο εννοεις?δεν χρειαζεται να βαλουμε πχ ρελε κτλ?



Η πλακέτα είναι ο "πυρήνας" που θα σου οδηγήσει ρελέ, κινητήρες, LED, οθόνες, διακόπτες κ.τ.λ. Χρειάζεται να φτιάξεις ή άλλες πλακέτες δικές σου με όλα όσα χρειάζεσαι επάνω, ή να βρείς κατάλληλα shields που θα σου κάνουν τις δουλειές που θές. Χτύπα στο google "arduino projects" και θα πάθεις ήττα με αυτά που θα βρείς...

----------


## sotisanis

δηλαδη να φτιαξουμε μια πλακετα με ρελε και αντιστασεις οπως δηλαδη θα καναμε στον pic αλλα να συνδεονται με τις "εξοδους" του arduino mega?
επισης υπαρχει το arduino mega που να συνδεεται με τον υπολογιστη μεσω ethernet?

και κατι ακομα πως θα καταλαβουμε οτι μας κανει καποιο shield για την περιπτωση μας, οπως καταλαβαινεις ειμαι αρκετα ασχετος.

----------


## manolena

Ακριβώς έτσι. Πρέπει να φτιάξεις τα κυκλώματα οδήγησης των φορτίων, ενδείξεων, διακοπτών, ρελέ σε άλλη πλακέτα και να τα συνδέσεις με την πλακέτα του Arduino. Μπορείς να συνδέσεις και ethernet shield και να παρακολουθείς το σύστημά σου απο οπουδήποτε http://www.internetnow.gr/agora/ardu...et-shield.html με αυτό.

----------


## sotisanis

αρα για να δημιουργησω hmi θα πρεπει να βρω καταλληλο shield ethernet για να συνδεεται με τον υπολογιστη και να δημιουργησω τον εποπτικο ελεγχο. αλλα θεωρεις οτι ειναι καλυτερα arduino απο οτι pic για την δουλεια που θελουμε να κανουμε ετσι?

----------


## manolena

Πρέπει να καταλήξετε τι θέλετε να κάνετε ακριβώς με σχέδιο πρώτα!!!!! Ένας μ/ε όπως ο PIC μπορεί να κάνει πολλά πράγματα, αλλά πρέπει να ξέρεις πως και τί θα του προγραμματίσεις να κάνει. Ο Arduino μπορεί να σου προσφέρει ευκολία στη διασύνδεση και στον προγραμματισμό, γιατί είναι ήδη στημένος!

----------


## sotisanis

aρα παμε σε arduino και προγραμματιζουμε απο εκει και περα ομως μπορουμε να στησουμε το προγραμμα σε c++ και να το βαλουμε στον arduino η οχι?
επισης που θα βρω shield για τις δουλειες που θελω να κανω υπαρχουν καπου ολα μαζεμενα η πρεπει να ψαχνω?

----------


## manolena

Δεν μπορώ εγώ να σου πώ τι θα κάνεις, δεν είμαι εγώ ο εξεταζόμενος, δεν κάνω εγώ εργασία! Εγώ είμαι μηχανικός και σου λέω αυτά που ξέρω, μπορείς να αξιολογήσεις και όλες τις άλλες γνώμες των φίλων εδώ και να αποφασίσεις ΜΕ ΒΑΣΗ ΑΥΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΜΑΘΕΙ. Μπορώ να σε συμβουλέψω μόνο γιατί έχω ασχοληθεί με το συγκεκριμένο, αλλά η τελική απόφαση είναι δική σου...

----------


## sotisanis

σε ποιες γλωσσες ομως μπορουμε να προγραμματισουμε?

----------


## manolena

Τον Arduino σε C++ αλλά στο περιβάλλον του. Τον PIC σε assembly ή C, αν έχεις και C compiler. Ομοίως και AVR.

----------


## sotisanis

ααα δηλαδη αλλαζουν καποια πραγματα απο c++ και σε c++ του arduino καταλαβα, στην σχολη εμεις κανουμε τον 8051 αλλα τον προγραμματιζουμε με assempbly και οσο να ναι ειναι αρκετα δυσκολο!!!

----------


## manolena

Με συγχωρείς που θα στο πώ, αλλά απο ό,τι καταλαβαίνω, οι σχολές αυτού του τύπου είναι για πολλές κλωτσές! Είναι σαν να προσπαθείς να τρέξεις σε αγώνα F1 έχοντας για τροχούς τις πέτρες του Fred Flintstone!!! Αν γράψεις πρόγραμμα για αυτό που θες να κάνεις σε assembly, καλύτερα να γράψεις απο την αρχή την Ομήρου Ιλιάδα και τις 24 ραψωδίες στο χέρι!!!

----------


## sotisanis

> Με συγχωρείς που θα στο πώ, αλλά απο ό,τι καταλαβαίνω, οι σχολές αυτού του τύπου είναι για πολλές κλωτσές! Είναι σαν να προσπαθείς να τρέξεις σε αγώνα F1 έχοντας για τροχούς τις πέτρες του Fred Flintstone!!! Αν γράψεις πρόγραμμα για αυτό που θες να κάνεις σε assembly, καλύτερα να γράψεις απο την αρχή την Ομήρου Ιλιάδα και τις 24 ραψωδίες στο χέρι!!!




xaaxxaxaaxax και σκεψου οτι θεωρειται απο τις καλυτερες σχολες στα τει, χωρις να θελω να την ανεβασω αυτο που ακουγεται σου λεω, πριν καποια χρονια οταν εφτανε καποιος 6 εξαμηνο τον φωναζανε για δουλεια!!!

----------


## sotisanis

θα μπορουσαμε μηπως να χρεισιμοποιησουμε κατι παρομοιο για την κινηση της επανω βουρτας? http://efxa.org/2010/07/05/arduino_c...hape_rotation/
http://efxa.org/2010/06/29/arduino_usb_control_servo/

----------


## stom

Μα τι μανια ειναι αυτη με τη C++?? Οσο μιλαμε για 8bit embedded συστηματα, μια απλη C χρησιμοποιειται.
Και ειδικοτερα με το arduino, μιλαμε για sketches, μια c-like γλωσσα.
Ομως εχεις μια ταση πρωτα να ρωτας και μετα να διαβαζεις.... Πρεπει να το κοιταξεις αυτο.
Ειδικα για το arduino υπαρχει ΑΠΕΙΡΗ πληροφορηση για ΟΛΑ οσα ρωτας...
Οσο για τον 8051, μια χαρα ειναι, και η assembly του ειδικοτερα οταν πρεπει να μαθεις πως δουλευει..
Για πιο συνθετα πραγματα, σιγουρα η C ειναι συνηθως μια ΠΟΛΥ καλυτερη λυση.. (Υπαρχουν εξαιρεσεις, αλλα ας μην το αναλυσουμε τωρα εδω).
Ακομα καλυτερο το "μασημενο" περιβαλλον του arduino με τη C-like γλωσσα του.
Ειδικοτερα με τα shields λυνεις τα περισσοτερα απο τα προβληματα ηλεκτρονικης που πρεπει να αντιμετωπισεις.
Ομως επειδη την εργασια την κανεις εσυ και οχι εμεις, παραγγελνεις κανα δυο arduino uno και αναβοσβηνεις κανα led, γιατι δεν βλεπω να προχωραει το project....
Παντως απο την υλη που ειδα της σχολης, θεωρητικα σας εχουν πει τα περισσοτερα απο αυτα που χρειαζεστε.. Μενει να βαλετε κατω το μυαλο σας και να κανετε συνθεση. Αυτος ειναι και ο σκοπος των πτυχιακων εργασιων εξαλλου.
Παντως αμα μου το φερνατε για εξεταση φτιαγμενο με arduino, θα ειχα περισσοτερες απαιτησεις....

Να κανω αλλη μια χαζη ερωτηση... C ξερουμε,? Basic? γενικοτερα εχουμε γραψει ποτέ τίποτε ?

----------

manolena (30-06-11)

----------


## sotisanis

> Μα τι μανια ειναι αυτη με τη C++?? Οσο μιλαμε για 8bit embedded συστηματα, μια απλη C χρησιμοποιειται.
> Και ειδικοτερα με το arduino, μιλαμε για sketches, μια c-like γλωσσα.
> Ομως εχεις μια ταση πρωτα να ρωτας και μετα να διαβαζεις.... Πρεπει να το κοιταξεις αυτο.
> Ειδικα για το arduino υπαρχει ΑΠΕΙΡΗ πληροφορηση για ΟΛΑ οσα ρωτας...
> Οσο για τον 8051, μια χαρα ειναι, και η assembly του ειδικοτερα οταν πρεπει να μαθεις πως δουλευει..
> Για πιο συνθετα πραγματα, σιγουρα η C ειναι συνηθως μια ΠΟΛΥ καλυτερη λυση.. (Υπαρχουν εξαιρεσεις, αλλα ας μην το αναλυσουμε τωρα εδω).
> Ακομα καλυτερο το "μασημενο" περιβαλλον του arduino με τη C-like γλωσσα του.
> Ειδικοτερα με τα shields λυνεις τα περισσοτερα απο τα προβληματα ηλεκτρονικης που πρεπει να αντιμετωπισεις.
> Ομως επειδη την εργασια την κανεις εσυ και οχι εμεις, παραγγελνεις κανα δυο arduino uno και αναβοσβηνεις κανα led, γιατι δεν βλεπω να προχωραει το project....
> ...




ξερουμε c++ και οχι basic αλλα visual basic ξερουμε εχουμε κανει αρκετα πραγματα σε c++. τωρα αρχιζουμε να μαζευουμε τα υλικα και ξεκιναμε την κατασκευη παραλληλα θα παραγγειλουμε και το arduino και θα ξεκινησουμε και τον προγραμματισμο.

----------


## manolena

Σωτήρη, πρέπει να ξεκαθαρίσετε μερικά πράγματα πρώτα. Ο αγαπητός *stom* σε αυτά που γράφει έχει απόλυτο δίκιο. Απο όλα αυτά τα post σε τούτο το νήμα μπορεί κάποιος να υποθέσει οτι έχετε μεγάλο έλλειμα σε μεθοδολογία και δείχνετε οτι δεν έχετε γνώσεις προγραμματισμού. Λές οτι έχετε γράψει προγράμματα σε C++, αλλά αυτό δε φτάνει, πρέπει να μάθετε μέσα απο τα παραδείγματα τον τρόπο με τον οποίο θα σκέφτεστε ώστε μια ιδέα σας να γίνεται πράξη με μερικές γραμμές κώδικα. Και έχει επίσης δίκιο ο *stom* λέγοντάς σας πως αν πρέπει να κάνετε κάτι με Arduino, πάρτε κανα δύο απο αυτούς και ξεκινάτε να αναβοσβήνετε LEDάκια, ρελεδάκια, μάθετε απο άλλους με παραδείγματα και ξεκινήστε σιγά σιγά κάτι απο αυτό που θέλετε να φτιάξετε. Δεν ξέρω πως γίνεται η επιλογή μιας πτυχιακής και απο ποιόν, αλλά έχω την εντύπωση πως αυτό πρέπει να έχει σχέση και λίγο με εσάς που θα την κάνετε, αφού γνωρίζετε τις δυνατότητές σας.
Εξαιρετικά φιλικά,
Μάνος

----------


## sotisanis

ΠΤΥΧΙΑΚΗ.pdfτο διαγραμμα που εχουμε κανει.

----------

